# ساره عليها السلام



## هيفاء الهاشمي (27 ديسمبر 2013)

عايزه اسال عن مكانة ساره عليها السلام زوجة ابراهيم عليه السلام
هل هي مباركه عندكم .. نبيه مثلا.. او قديسه.. او ذات شأن؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 ديسمبر 2013)

اختى هيفاء مرحبا بكم 
وباشقائنا فى دولة الامارات الغالية الحبيبة.

1]اختى :  النبوة فى فكر اله الكتاب المقدس:ليست وراثة بيولوجية 
ولا هى   مرتبات اجتماعية 

النبوة هى موهبة روح الله القدوس الناطق فى الانبياء ليعلن - *بكيفية ما وبدرجة ما من الوضوح *-  عن الرب يسوع المسيح المخلص  الاله المتأنس الفادى .
----------

2]  *أمنا  سارة* :  هى   زوجة  أبينا إبراهيم منذ صباه حيث أنها  الاخت الغير شقيقة  له - قبل إتيان الشرائع- 
هى شريكة حياته كلها من الشباب الى الشيخوخة [ على الحلوة وعلى المرة ]
والاساس أن ما يربطنا بشخصيات الكتاب المقدس* الفاضلة* هو التوقير والاحترام. 
ولكنها  ليست  نبية .... ممكن إعتبارها قديسة حيث ان القداسة  البشرية :"هى *سعى المؤمن عبر مراحل متدرجة *نحو مصدر القداسة الذى هو الله القدوس.
اما بالنسبة لما  هو منسوب اليها من  ضعفات فى حياتها من الناحية الايمانية فالمعروف ان 
*الكمال المطلق والعصمة هى لله وحده فقط لا غير فى الفكر المسيحى وعلي ذلك  كل البشر خطاؤءن وبعضهم توابون* 
- وهذا  لا يتعارض مع كونها اكملت سيرتها الطاهرة بقداسة    بوصفها زوجة  ابي الانبياء.ورحلت فى شيخوخة مقدسة موقرة  محمودة السيرة.-بشكل عام ونهائي.


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> عايزه اسال عن مكانة ساره عليها السلام زوجة ابراهيم عليه السلام
> هل هي مباركه عندكم .. نبيه مثلا.. او قديسه.. او ذات شأن؟



أمنا سارة ليست نبية 
ولكنها عاشت حياة التسليم مع أبينا أبراهيم
وجاء من نسلهم مخلص العالم .


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (27 ديسمبر 2013)

اهلا بيكم.. اهديكم سلاما

ماعندي اي شي ضدها يتعلق بايمانها
اعرف انها مؤمنه وزوجة نبي
وكما تقولون الآن قديسه
لكن 
اسال
اشلون زوجها يخضع لها ويسمع كلامها طالما انها ماهي بنبيه؟


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اهلا بيكم.. اهديكم سلاما
> 
> ماعندي اي شي ضدها يتعلق بايمانها
> اعرف انها مؤمنه وزوجة نبي
> ...



يعنى ايه يخضع لها فين الكلام ده موجود ؟؟؟
وهل كل زوج يسمع كلام زوجته يبقى عشان
خاطر زوجته نبيه ؟؟؟!!!!


----------



## Jesus is the truth (27 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اشلون زوجها *يخضع لها* ويسمع كلامها طالما انها ماهي بنبيه؟


ما هو مفهوم الخضوع في قاموسك ؟ 

هل الرجل لا يستمع إلى ما تقولة زوجتة إلا إذا كانت نبية !! .. في أي شرع هذا ؟


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 ديسمبر 2013)

الكتاب المقدس يقول عن علاقة امنا 
سارة بأبينا أبراهيم 
 1 Peter: 3. 6. كما كانت سارة تطيع ابراهيم داعية اياه سيدها. التي صرتنّ اولادها صانعات خيرا وغير خائفات خوفا البتة


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (27 ديسمبر 2013)

مهلا يا قوم.. لقد خانني التعبير.. ساوضح
لماذا ابراهيم عليه السلام يطيعها ويسمع
وينفذ ما تامره بان يفعل به جاريتها المغلوبه على امرها؟
لماذا لم يقل لها انتهي يا ساره لن اظلم الجاريه وقد زوجتيني بها؟
لن اطردها وابنها ولن تحرميه من الورث وعامليها معامله حسنه؟

طالما كانت تطيعه وتدعوه ب سيدي فلربما سمعت كلامه
ورق قلبها على الجاريه


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 ديسمبر 2013)

يا أخت هيفاء، ذكرتي نصف الحقيقة، أذكري أن إبراهيم لم يفعل هذا بعدما قالت له ساره، بل بعدما تكلم مع الإله وقال له أن يفعل ما قالته سارة، وهنا فعل ما فعل، لكنه لم يفعل لأن سارة قالت..


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (27 ديسمبر 2013)

Molka Molkan قال:


> يا أخت هيفاء، ذكرتي نصف الحقيقة، أذكري أن إبراهيم لم يفعل هذا بعدما قالت له ساره، بل بعدما تكلم مع الإله وقال له أن يفعل ما قالته سارة، وهنا فعل ما فعل، لكنه لم يفعل لأن سارة قالت..



انا لا اعرف اي حقيقه انا فقط اسال.. اخبرني ماذا حصل؟


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 ديسمبر 2013)

النص كامل
 Genesis: 21. 10. فقالت لابراهيم اطرد هذه الجارية وابنها. لان ابن هذه الجارية لا يرث مع ابني اسحق. 11. فقبح الكلام جدا في عيني ابراهيم لسبب ابنه. 12. فقال الله لابراهيم لا يقبح في عينيك من اجل الغلام ومن اجل جاريتك. في كل ما تقول لك سارة اسمع لقولها. لانه باسحق يدعى لك نسل. 13. وابن الجارية ايضا ساجعله امة لانه نسلك


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (27 ديسمبر 2013)

اعترف اني اذا قرات حتى لا افهم ولهذا اسال.. لست لاني غبيه ولكن مش متعوده على لغة وصياغة كتابكم.. فاسال

 ولماذا الله طلب من ابراهيم ان يفعل ما تامر به ساره؟


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اعترف اني اذا قرات حتى لا افهم ولهذا اسال.. لست لاني غبيه ولكن مش متعوده على لغة وصياغة كتابكم.. فاسال
> 
> ولماذا الله طلب من ابراهيم ان يفعل ما تامر به ساره؟



سارة لم تأمر بل طلبت من زوجها 
وجاء هذا الطلب متوافقا مع مشيئة الله
فقال الله لابراهيم ان يفعل ما طلبت منه 
سارة فخضع ابراهيم لكلام الله لانه وثق فى
مواعيده ووعوده .


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (27 ديسمبر 2013)

ولماذا الله طلب من ابراهيم ان يفعل ما تامر به ساره؟
اسال عن حكمة الله
ولقد فهمت ان الله امر ابراهيم بتنفيذ طلب اسرائيل


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> طيب ليش التعالي؟ قلت لك حتى لو قرات لا استيطع استخراج الاجوبه لاافهم صياغة كتابكم.. اخبرني انت باسلوب بسيط وتاكد اني دوما اترفع عن الجدال العقيم ولو وصلتني الاجابه لما سالت.. انا هنا سائله .. مستفسره.. ولست باغيه



أسف لم أقصد ان اكرر المشاركة 
حدثت عن خطاء لانى أدخل من الفون .


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (27 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> أسف لم أقصد ان اكرر المشاركة
> حدثت عن خطاء لانى أدخل من الفون .



وانا اعتذر اليك من سوء ظني بيك.. اسفه كان يجب علي ان التمس لك عذرا


----------



## Jesus is the truth (27 ديسمبر 2013)

حسناً يا شيماء هل مازال هناك أي لبس في الموضوع ؟ هل لديك اي استفسار في هذا الموضوع أم أن الجواب قد عرفتيه ؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (27 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء يا استاذ لست ب شيماء
السؤال هو 
ولماذا الله طلب من ابراهيم ان يفعل ما تامر به ساره؟
اسال عن حكمة الله
ولقد فهمت ان الله امر ابراهيم بتنفيذ طلب اسرائيل


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (27 ديسمبر 2013)

قصدي تنفيذ طلب ساره مو اسرائيل... مش عارفه ازاي اتكتبت معي اسرائيل.


----------



## fredyyy (27 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ولماذا* الله طلب* من ابراهيم ان يفعل ما *تامر* به ساره؟
> اسال عن *حكمة* الله


 
** لم يذكر الكتاب أن سارة صدر منها أمر بشئ *

*بل ذكر النص أنها قالت لإبراهيم *

التكوين : 21 ​

10 *فقالت* لابراهيم: 
اطرد هذه الجارية وابنها لان ابن هذه الجارية لا يرث مع ابني اسحاق. ​
12 فَقَالَ اللهُ لابْرَاهِيمَ: لا يَقْبُحُ فِي عَيْنَيْكَ مِنْ اجْلِ الْغُلامِ 
وَمِنْ اجْلِ جَارِيَتِكَ. فِي *كُلِّ مَا تَقُولُ* لَكَ سَارَةُ اسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِهَا 
لانَّهُ بِاسْحَاقَ يُدْعَى لَكَ نَسْلٌ.​*** أما لماذا قال لله هذا *

*لأن الله وعد إبراهيم أنه بإسحق يُدعى لك نسلاً *

*وليس من أي جارية يكون له نسلاً *
*التكوين : 21 *​..... لانَّهُ *بِاسْحَاقَ يُدْعَى لَكَ نَسْلٌ*.​**** حكمة الله في ذلك ... أن كلام الرب لابد أن يتم حتى إن تأخر الوعد لسنين *

*أن الله لا يُكمل عمله وخطته .... على فكر الإنسان .... الذي ليس بحسب فكر الله *

*فكما سمع إبراهيم لسارة وتزوج الجارية ... كان لابد له أن يسمع لسارة في طرد الجارية *

*(( تصحيحًا لتسرع سارة )) لأن الله إذا وعد يفي بوعده *

*ليكمل الله خطته بعيدًا عن فكر الإنسان القاصر *

*يقول الكتاب *
إشعياء 55 : 8 ​لأن أفكاري *ليست* أفكاركم *ولا طرقكم* طرقي يقول الرب.​.


----------



## توما (27 ديسمبر 2013)

تفضلى يأخت هيفاء هذا تفسير و توضيح لما حدث فى قصة سارة و لماذا طلبت من ابراهيم طرد اسماعيل و امة ؟؟

من تقسير القمص تادرس يعقوب :


 4. ابن الميراث وابن الجسد:

الوليمة العظيمة التي أقامها إبراهيم يوم فطام إسحق ألهبت مشاعر هاجر وابنها بالضيق والغيظ، فتذكرت هاجر مرارة هروبها من وجه ساراي (16: 6)، وكانت إلى وقت قريب تتطلع إلى ابنها بكونه الوارث الوحيد لإبراهيم. هذه المشاعر تجسمت في حياة ابنها الذي صار يمزح مع إسحق (21: 9) مزاحًا سخيفًا يكشف عن مرارة نفسه التي لم يكن من السهل أن يخفيها، حتى دعى الرسول بولس هذا المزاح اضطهادًا (غل 4: 29)، الأمر الذي أثار نفس سارة فطالبت إبراهيم بطرده مع أمه، قائلة "لأن ابن هذه الجارية لا يرث مع ابني إسحق" [10]. قبح الكلام جدًا في عيني إبراهيم إذ حسبه ظلمًا من سارة، هذا مع عدم تجاهله لابنه حتى وإن كان من جارية. وكان صوت الله له: "لا يقبح في عينيك من أجل الغلام ومن أجل جاريتك. في كل ما تقول لك سارة اسمع لقولها، لأنه بإسحق يدعى لك نسل، وابن الجارية أيضًا سأجعله أمة لأنه نسلك" [12-13].

بلا شك كان قلب إبراهيم قد تعلق بابنه الذي حسبه لسنوات طويلة الوحيد له حتى متى جاء إسحق لم يكن سهلًا أن يطرد الأول، لكن الأمر الإلهي جاء صريحًا أنه لا يرث.وقد فسر لنا الرسول بولس ما حمله هذا الأمر من نبوة رمزية. فالابن الأول والأكبر سنًا جاء حسب الجسد، أما الثاني فجاء حسب وعد الله يمثل الأبناء بالروح، وكأن الأول يشير إلى اليهود الذين تمسكوا بحرف الناموس وشكلياته وعاشوا على مستوى الجسد لا الروح، فصاروا مطرودين، أما كنيسة العهد الجديد فجاءت ثمرة النعمة الإلهية لها حق الميراث. في وضوح يقول الرسول: "الذي من الجارية وُلد حسب الجسد وأما الذي من الحرة فبالموعد. وكل ذلك رمز، لأن هاتين هما العهدان: أحدهما من جبل سيناء الوالد للعبودية الذي هو هاجر... وأما نحن أيها الأخوة فنظير إسحق أولاد الموعد، ولكن كما كان إلى وُلد حسب الجسد يضطهد الذي حسب الروح هكذا الآن أيضًا. لكن ماذا يقول الكتاب: "أطرد الجارية وابنها لا يرث ابن الجارية مع ابن الحرة. إذًا أيها الأخوة لسنا أولاد جارية بل أولاد حرة" (غل 4: 23-31).

وإذ قبلنا الإيمان بالسيد المسيح صرنا بالروح القدس أولاد سارة (كنيسة العهد الجديد) الحرة، أما إن سلكنا خلال الحرف الناموسي القاتل والشكليات بلا روح فنرتد إلى روح العبودية لننتسب للجارية. يقول العلامة أوريجانوس: [أن سلكتم حسب الجسد تكونون أبناء هاجر، وبالتالي تتعارضون مع الذين يعيشون بالروح[310].

إن سلكنا حسب الحرف القاتل وعشنا في أعماقنا كجسديين نكون كالابن الجسد الذي يمثل الإنسان الأول الترابي، أما إن سلكنا بالروح فنصير أبكارًا لا حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح ونحسب روحيين وكما يقول الرسول بولس: "ليس الروحاني أولًا بل الحيواني وبعد ذلك الروحاني، الإنسان الأول من الأرض ترابي، الإنسان الثاني الرب من السماء. كما هو الترابي هكذا الترابيون، وكما هو السماوي هكذا السماويون أيضًا. وكما لبسنا صورة الترابي سنلبس أيضًا صورة السماوي" (1 كو 15: 46-49).

إذ يوجد إسحق في داخلنا، أي نحمل روح الإنجيل الحيّ، يطرد حرف الناموس القاتل!
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 ديسمبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> ** لم يذكر الكتاب أن سارة صدر منها أمر بشئ *
> 
> *بل ذكر النص أنها قالت لإبراهيم *
> 
> ...


ماشي.. طلبت ما امرت بس لسه ما فهمتش ايه علاقة طرد الجاريه بوعد الله لابراهيم ان له نسل من اسحاق؟ هل وجود اسماعيل مع اسحاق يعيق خطة الله؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 ديسمبر 2013)

> الوليمة العظيمة التي أقامها إبراهيم يوم فطام إسحق ألهبت مشاعر هاجر وابنها بالضيق والغيظ، فتذكرت هاجر مرارة هروبها من وجه ساراي (16: 6)، وكانت إلى وقت قريب تتطلع إلى ابنها بكونه الوارث الوحيد لإبراهيم. هذه المشاعر تجسمت في حياة ابنها الذي صار يمزح مع إسحق (21: 9) مزاحًا سخيفًا يكشف عن مرارة نفسه التي لم يكن من السهل أن يخفيها، حتى دعى الرسول بولس هذا المزاح اضطهادًا (غل 4: 29)، الأمر الذي أثار نفس سارة فطالبت إبراهيم بطرده مع أمه، قائلة "لأن ابن هذه الجارية لا يرث مع ابني إسحق" [10]. قبح الكلام جدًا في عيني إبراهيم إذ حسبه ظلمًا من سارة، هذا مع عدم تجاهله لابنه حتى وإن كان من جارية. وكان صوت الله له: "لا يقبح في عينيك من أجل الغلام ومن أجل جاريتك. في كل ما تقول لك سارة اسمع لقولها، لأنه بإسحق يدعى لك نسل، وابن الجارية أيضًا سأجعله أمة لأنه نسلك" [12-13].



الكلام ده مذكور في الكتاب؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 ديسمبر 2013)

> (( تصحيحًا لتسرع سارة )) لأن الله إذا وعد يفي بوعده



يعني ايش تصحيحا لتسرع ساره؟ قصدك ان ساره ماصبرت وزوجته هاجره  وهي دي غلطه؟ عشان يصححها لها بطرد الجاريه؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 ديسمبر 2013)

> بلا شك كان قلب إبراهيم قد تعلق بابنه الذي حسبه لسنوات طويلة الوحيد له حتى متى جاء إسحق لم يكن سهلًا أن يطرد الأول، لكن الأمر الإلهي جاء صريحًا أنه لا يرث


وليش يطرد الاول؟ وليش مايحب الثاني؟ اب ومحرم من عيال
اكيد حيفرح بصبي ثاني
ايش هو الامر الهي الصريح ان مايرث؟ قصدك مايرث نبوه او فلوس؟
اذا نبوه فهي مو بالعافيه اشلون يطرد خوفاَ من ياخذها من اسحاق؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 ديسمبر 2013)

> وإذ قبلنا الإيمان بالسيد المسيح صرنا بالروح القدس أولاد سارة (كنيسة العهد الجديد) الحرة، أما إن سلكنا خلال الحرف الناموسي القاتل والشكليات بلا روح فنرتد إلى روح العبودية لننتسب للجارية.


ممكن افهم شو ها الكلام 
ايش دخل عبوديه واحرار في الايمان؟ 
سؤال
مادام اسماعيل يمثل العبوديه والحرف الناموس؟
مو كان من باب الاولى يقعد مع اهله؟
عشان يؤمن مثلهم؟
ام هو مقدر ومكتوب له ان يكون رمز للعبوديه والشكليات؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 ديسمبر 2013)

> فالابن الأول والأكبر سنًا جاء حسب الجسد، أما الثاني فجاء حسب وعد الله يمثل الأبناء بالروح


الادوار مكتوبه لهما؟


> "أطرد الجارية وابنها لا يرث ابن الجارية مع ابن الحرة. إذًا أيها الأخوة لسنا أولاد جارية بل أولاد حرة"



لايرث ايش هنا؟ اذا فلوس ماشي.. اذا نبوه مستحيل.. اذا ما أمن اسماعيل ذنبه على مين؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 ديسمبر 2013)

> وإذ قبلنا الإيمان بالسيد المسيح صرنا بالروح القدس أولاد سارة (كنيسة العهد الجديد) الحرة، أما إن سلكنا خلال الحرف الناموسي القاتل والشكليات بلا روح فنرتد إلى روح العبودية لننتسب للجارية. ي


ايش دخل الايمان بالنسب الى حره وجاريه؟ اعتقد الايمان اسمى من كذا
ولو كان اسحاق ابن جاريه مايعيبه في شيئ لان الناس لايختارون اهاليهم
ممكن ابن جاريه او ابن حره يكونو مؤمنين مش بضروره ابن الجاريه يكونن رمز للعبوديه والجسد!
انت مؤمن لانك امنت مالهاش علاقه ب انتسابك الى امراه حره
وغيرك ما امن ومالهاش علاقه بانه ينتسب الى جاريه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 ديسمبر 2013)

1]- : اوضحت  أن إيماننا المسيحى  : يتضمن  أن لكل شخص  ضعفاته الايمانية-على الاقل فى فترات ما  - فلا عصمة لشخص من بنى البشر- بصورة مطلقة. العصمة هى للنبوة والوحى .. وليس للافراد وليس كل الوقت من البداية إلى النهاية.

2] -  ابراهيم سمع  كلام سارة  - لمجرد  أن *يتصادف  *   كون  هذا الكلام   متطابقا   مع إرداة  الله 
إرادة الله   لابراهيم  وإسحق من جهة:
وإرادة الله  لهاجر وإسماعيل من ناحية  أخرى .     

3]  حاولت   سارة  أن (  تعقلن  )   وعد الله العجائبي الذى يسمو على العقل ويتفوق علي المنطق .
حاولت ان تحتال لتجعل   كلام الله مقبولا من الناحية  المنطقية - كما حاولت التعجيل باتمام الوعد بالحصول على الوارث المنتظر.
وهذا التصرف  يعاكس  ويسيئ لمقاصد الله وتدابيره ...وهو مرفوض خصوصا اذا  كانت الوسيل وسيلة علمانية منتحلة من عادات وتقاليد الشعوب الوثنية التى عاشروها واحتكوا بها   ان يستلبوا  وليدا  من جارية لصالح  سيدة عقيمة .. ويغيروا  - نسب الولد الى غير امه.  ومن غير المقبول ان يتعايش او يتهادن الله   مع هكذا تصرف .
فالله ديان الارض كلها -ومشرع الارض كلها وابراهيم  مشروع  امه مقدسة -وشعب اقتناء -حاضن للتشريع الالهى والوحى.
والتصرف السليم هو   :تسريح هذه الجارية  لحال سبيلها - تحريرها و خروجها من حياة هذه الاسرة نظير كل هذه الاشتباكات الخاطئة والارتباط الخاطئ والاستغلال السئ لاسمى المشاعر الانسانية . فلقد تم تحرير واطلاق هاجر الجارية المديانية الاصل  وتسريحها الى اهاليها المديانيين ساكنى سيناء المصرية والمتجنسين بالجنسية المصرية.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> [SIZE="4"
> لسه ما فهمتش ايه علاقة طرد الجاريه بوعد الله لابراهيم ان له نسل من اسحاق؟ هل وجود اسماعيل مع اسحاق يعيق خطة الله؟
> [/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...





هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ......ه
> [/SIZE]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 ديسمبر 2013)

> 1]- : اوضحت أن إيماننا المسيحى : يتضمن أن لكل شخص ضعفاته الايمانية-على الاقل فى فترات ما - فلا عصمة لشخص من بنى البشر- بصورة مطلقة. العصمة هى للنبوة والوحى .. وليس للافراد وليس كل الوقت من البداية إلى النهاية.


مفهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم
-





> ابراهيم سمع كلام سارة - لمجرد أن يتصادف كون هذا الكلام متطابقا مع إرداة الله


مفهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم



> إرادة الله لابراهيم وإسحق من جهة:
> وإرادة الله لهاجر وإسماعيل من ناحية أخرى .


ابراهيم ابنه اسحاق يرث نبوه
مفههوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم

هاجر واسماعيل
ارادة الله لهم ان يطردووو؟ صح؟ سالت ليش
مو فاهمه ليش يطرد في كل الاحوال ما يقدر يسرق نبوه من اسحاق
ايش الحكمه من  ان يطرد الى ارض بعيييييده؟
اذا الله اعلم.. ماشي
غير كذا اذا في تبرير.. انا عايزا افهم


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 ديسمبر 2013)

أختى هيفاء   : إيشفيج معصبة ؟؟؟؟



> ايش الحكمه من ان يطرد الى ارض بعيييييده؟
> اذا الله اعلم.. ماشي
> غير كذا اذا في تبرير.. انا عايزا افهم


هى اصلا    جارية - تنتمى الى غير  الاصل العرقي  الاثنى  للقافلة الابراهيمية ...(الذى كان  وزوجه كلدانى  مهاجرا الى ارض كنعان)
وهاجر تحمل الجنسية المصرية ومن مدلول اسمها اللافرعونى - نرجح كونها من عرب سيناء
حول خليج العقبة وهى المنطقة التى يذكر الكتاب سكنى اسمعيل  فيها 
فما لزوم الايحاء بانه تم نفييها الى ارض بعيدة .


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 ديسمبر 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> أختى هيفاء   : إيشفيج معصبة ؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> هى اصلا    جارية - تنتمى الى غير  الاصل العرقي  الاثنى  للقافلة الابراهيمية ...(الذى كان  وزوجه كلدانى  مهاجرا الى ارض كنعان)
> ...





والله العظيم مش معصبه انا بس مطيت كلمة مفهوم
عشان اريحكم من تعبي واقول اني فهمت اصلها تكررت
اكثر من مره
انا كوووووول جدا بس عايزا افهم الطبخه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 ديسمبر 2013)

معلش مو مهم عندي نفيت الى ارض بعيده او قريبه ولا قوميتها او عرقيتها انا سالت الحكمه من طردهم ايش؟ قلتو عشان وعد الله في اسحاق ماشي.. ايه علاقته بطردهم؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> يعني ايش تصحيحا لتسرع ساره؟ قصدك ان ساره ماصبرت وزوجته هاجره  وهي دي غلطه؟ عشان يصححها لها بطرد الجاريه؟


الاجابة  
انه فى الفكر المسيحى - واليهودى ايضا -
 الاجابة هى :* نعم *

س:"لماذا.؟"
 ج:لان الله وعده -اكثر من مرة -  بوريث   من صلبه- ومع تكرار مرات وعد الله الصادق وتكر الايام والسنين   - كونه متزوجا سارة  وحدها لا غير ..- تغييرت  الاحوال وشاخ الطرفان 
وهنا اخضعا  وعود الله للحسابات والقياسات البشرية ...
وفكرت سارة  فى حيلة تجعل فيها الوريث الموعود  ممكنا لها وعاجلا فى الوقت .
فقامت هى بمحض رؤيئتها الشخصية بتزويج الجارية - على اعتبار ان تحبل الجارية وتلد  
فتاخذ ولدها وتنسبه الى نفسها .فيكون الوليد الوريث - بهذه الطريقة البيوفسيولوجية - التى لم يقصدها وعد الله الامين لوعوده القدير على كل شئ...

وفي هذه الحيلة تعدد زيجات واختلاط انساب وهيمنة على عواطف الامومة والبنوة و.. و..

..ه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 ديسمبر 2013)

ممكن اسمع تعليقاتك عن مداخلات ارقام 30 و31


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 ديسمبر 2013)

> حاولت سارة أن ( تعقلن ) وعد الله العجائبي الذى يسمو على العقل ويتفوق علي المنطق .
> حاولت ان تحتال لتجعل كلام الله مقبولا من الناحية المنطقية - كما حاولت التعجيل باتمام الوعد بالحصول على الوارث المنتظر.
> وهذا التصرف يعاكس ويسيئ لمقاصد الله وتدابيره ...وهو مرفوض خصوصا اذا كانت الوسيل وسيلة علمانية منتحلة من عادات وتقاليد الشعوب الوثنية التى عاشروها واحتكوا بها ان يستلبوا وليدا من جارية لصالح سيدة عقيمة .. ويغيروا - نسب الولد الى غير امه. ومن غير المقبول ان يتعايش او يتهادن الله مع هكذا تصرف .
> فالله ديان الارض كلها -ومشرع الارض كلها وابراهيم مشروع امه مقدسة -وشعب اقتناء -حاضن للتشريع الالهى والوحى.
> والتصرف السليم هو :تسريح هذه الجارية لحال سبيلها - تحريرها و خروجها من حياة هذه الاسرة نظير كل هذه الاشتباكات الخاطئة والارتباط الخاطئ والاستغلال السئ لاسمى المشاعر الانسانية . فلقد تم تحرير واطلاق هاجر الجارية المديانية الاصل وتسريحها الى اهاليها المديانيين ساكنى سيناء المصرية والمتجنسين بالجنسية المصرية.


يعني ساره عليها السلام ضعفت قليلا وتعلمنت وزوجت زوجها زواج غير شرعي عشان يجي طفل وتنسبه لنفسها؟ ماشي ولكن ما بال زوجها ايضا يوافقها ويتزوج جاريه على حسب عادات الوثنيه لتجنب منه صبي ينسبه الى زوجتها ساره؟ ولماذا الله يوفق ساره في حيلتها وتحبل هاجر بولد؟
يعني الجاريه كانت ضحيه خطط ساره ومكافاتها بعد حبل سيدتها هو تسريحها؟ 
ثم ياسيدي تتكلم وكأن هاجر عنزه وجابت تيس.. وليس كونها بني ادمه وام لطفلل.. يعني ايه تسريحها لتعود الى اهلها؟ هل افهم من هذا لا حقوق لها وان طفلها ينسب بالتالي تاخذو وتفارق؟ مع انها ضحيه خطط سيدتها


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 ديسمبر 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> بل يعيق تجاوب اسحاق (ونسله )  مع خطة الله ومقاصده
> بل يشوشر على استيعابنا وتجاوبنا مع مقاصد وتشريعات الله بدس مقاصدنا وتدابيرنا معها
> فلاعلاقة تجانس وتشارك في عقيدتنا   بين ماهو   حسي وماهو روحى
> بين تدابير الله وبين تحايلات البشر​
> ...


عايزه افهم كيف يعيق تجاوب نسل اسحاق مع خطط الله
في ظل وجود اسماعيل


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> يعني ساره عليها السلام ضعفت قليلا وتعلمنت وزوجت زوجها زواج غير شرعي عشان يجي طفل وتنسبه لنفسها؟ ماشي ولكن ما بال زوجها ايضا يوافقها ويتزوج جاريه على حسب عادات الوثنيه لتجنب منه صبي ينسبه الى زوجتها ساره؟ ولماذا الله يوفق ساره في حيلتها وتحبل هاجر بولد؟
> يعني الجاريه كانت ضحيه خطط ساره ومكافاتها بعد حبل سيدتها هو تسريحها؟
> ثم ياسيدي تتكلم وكأن هاجر عنزه وجابت تيس.. وليس كونها بني ادمه وام لطفلل.. يعني ايه تسريحها لتعود الى اهلها؟ هل افهم من هذا لا حقوق لها وان طفلها ينسب بالتالي تاخذو وتفارق؟ مع انها ضحيه خطط سيدتها



اقصد ينسب لها وتفارق


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 ديسمبر 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> الاجابة
> انه فى الفكر المسيحى - واليهودى ايضا -
> الاجابة هى :* نعم *
> 
> ...



فهمت كل ده.. والله بعد ان وفقها في خطتها الاولى افشلها ورزقها باسحاق عليه السلام.. مفهوووم الكلام ده.. الباقي مافهمته ان ليش تم طرد هاجر عليها سلام؟ يعني وجود هاجر وابنها يضر مين؟ اسحاق؟ كانو اشرار مثلا هي وابنها ولازم تخلص منهم؟ كان الله عارف ان نسل اسماعيل لن يؤمن فا بعده عن نسل اسحاق المؤمن؟ 
اختلاط انساب ايه؟ خلاص ساره جابت طفل وهاجر طفلها معرووف وكبير كمان ازاي اختلاط


----------



## fredyyy (28 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ايه علاقة *طرد الجاريه* بوعد الله لابراهيم ان له نسل من اسحاق؟
> هل *وجود* اسماعيل مع اسحاق *يعيق* خطة الله؟


 
*علاقة طرد الجاريه بوعد الله لابراهيم ان باسحق يكون له نسل *

*هذا كان أمر الرب لإبراهيم ... فهل لإبراهيم أن يعاند الله *

*فطاعة الانسان لله واجبة ... لتتميم فكره الصالح *

*من الجهة الأخرى يجب الفصل بين خطة إنسانية لتتميم الوعد *

*وخطة الله الذي يعلم ما لا نعلمه ... ويعرف الخير من أين يأتي وكأن سارة تقول :*

*لم يعطيني إلهي نسل ... إذا سأوجده لنفسي ... حتى لو طرحت زوجي في حضن جارية *


*وجود نتائج الفكر الجسدي في مشروع الله يعيق التقدم الإلهي لأن الأهداف ليست لها نفس الاتجاه *

*وهذا نستشفه من تصرف هاجر حين صغرت سيدتها في عينيها *
التكوين 16 : 5 
فقالت ساراي لابرام ظلمي عليك انا دفعت جاريتي الى *حضنك* 
فلما رات انها حبلت *صغرت في عينيها*. يقضي الرب بيني وبينك. 
​*كان لإسحق طاعة لأبيه للذهاب لتقديم ذبيحة *
التكوين 22 : 3 
فبكر ابراهيم صباحا وشد على حماره 
واخذ اثنين من غلمانه معه *واسحاق ابنه* 
وشقق حطبا *لمحرقة* وقام وذهب الى *الموضع الذي قال له الله.*
​*ذهب إسحق مع أبيه طاعة لأبيه الذي أطاع الله *

*ولم يذكر الكتاب أن ابن الجارية كان له نفس الأشواق لتقديم ذبيحة أو طاعة أبيه *

*ماذا ذكر الكتاب عن إسماعيل *
التكوين 21 : 9 
ورات سارة ابن هاجر المصرية الذي ولدته لابراهيم *يمزح*
​*لا نعرف كيف كان إسماعيل يمزح ... لكننا نفهم أنه فعل شئ أثار إستياء سارة *

*إذا الاختلاف في التوجهات والسلوك حتم على إبراهيم طاعة الله في طرد الجارية وإبنها *


.


----------



## fredyyy (28 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> يعني ايش تصحيحا *لتسرع* ساره؟
> قصدك ان ساره ماصبرت وزوجته هاجره وهي دي *غلطه؟* عشان يصححها لها *بطرد* الجاريه؟


 

*نعم كانت غلطة ...لأن الله لم يطلب من إبراهيم ذلك *

*وكل ما نفعله وليس بحسب فكر الرب ... هو غلطة *

*مكتوب *
أخبار الأيام الثاني 20 : 4 ​
واجتمع يهوذا *ليسألوا* *الرب*. 
جاءوا أيضا من كل مدن يهوذا *ليسألوا الرب*.
​*مهم جدًا أن نسأل الرب قبل أن نتصرف *

*لكي لا ُنخطئ التصرف ونندم *


*مثال من الحياة العملية *

*يعترض لاعبوا الكرة على الحكم وعلى قرارة *

*فيضطر الحكم على إخراج الكارت الأحمر علامة الطرد *


.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> فهمت كل ده.. والله بعد ان وفقها في خطتها الاولى افشلها ورزقها باسحاق عليه السلام.. مفهوووم الكلام ده.. الباقي مافهمته ان ليش تم طرد هاجر عليها سلام؟ يعني وجود هاجر وابنها يضر مين؟ اسحاق؟ كانو اشرار مثلا هي وابنها ولازم تخلص منهم؟ كان الله عارف ان نسل اسماعيل لن يؤمن فا بعده عن نسل اسحاق المؤمن؟
> اختلاط انساب ايه؟ خلاص ساره جابت طفل وهاجر طفلها معرووف وكبير كمان ازاي اختلاط


*-[1]-* ​ 
*لا أنا ولا الكتاب المقدس  قال انه وفقهها فى خطتها الاولى .*

*-[2]-* ​+ تسألين  ماذا فعلت  هاجر   
الاجابة فى تكوين  16 
[ 3. فَاخَذَتْ سَارَايُ امْرَاةُ ابْرَامَ هَاجَرَ الْمِصْرِيَّةَ جَارِيَتَهَا مِنْ بَعْدِ عَشَرِ سِنِينَ لاقَامَةِ ابْرَامَ فِي ارْضِ كَنْعَانَ وَاعْطَتْهَا لابْرَامَ رَجُلِهَا زَوْجَةً لَهُ.
4*. فَدَخَلَ عَلَى هَاجَرَ فَحَبِلَتْ. وَلَمَّا رَاتْ انَّهَا حَبِلَتْ صَغُرَتْ مَوْلاتُهَا فِي عَيْنَيْهَا.*
*5. فَقَالَتْ سَارَايُ لابْرَامَ: «ظُلْمِي عَلَيْكَ! انَا دَفَعْتُ جَارِيَتِي الَى حِضْنِكَ فَلَمَّا رَاتْ انَّهَا حَبِلَتْ صَغُرْتُ فِي عَيْنَيْهَا. يَقْضِي الرَّبُّ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكَ».*
6. فَقَالَ ابْرَامُ لِسَارَايَ: «هُوَذَا جَارِيَتُكِ فِي يَدِكِ. افْعَلِي بِهَا مَا يَحْسُنُ فِي عَيْنَيْكِ». فَاذَلَّتْهَا سَارَايُ فَهَرَبَتْ مِنْ وَجْهِهَا.
7. فَوَجَدَهَا مَلاكُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى عَيْنِ الْمَاءِ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ عَلَى الْعَيْنِ الَّتِي فِي طَرِيقِ شُورَ.
8. وَقَالَ: «يَا هَاجَرُ جَارِيَةَ سَارَايَ مِنْ ايْنَ اتَيْتِ وَالَى ايْنَ تَذْهَبِين؟». فَقَالَتْ: «انَا هَارِبَةٌ مِنْ وَجْهِ مَوْلاتِي سَارَايَ».
9. فَقَالَ لَهَا مَلاكُ الرَّبِّ: «ارْجِعِي الَى مَوْلاتِكِ وَاخْضَعِي تَحْتَ يَدَيْهَا».]]  انتهى الاقتباس

*-[3]-*​تسألين ماذا فعل اسمعيل 
الاجابة فى تكوين 21 
[ 8. فَكَبِرَ الْوَلَدُ وَفُطِمَ. وَصَنَعَ ابْرَاهِيمُ وَلِيمَةً عَظِيمَةً يَوْمَ فِطَامِ اسْحَاقَ.
9. وَرَاتْ سَارَةُ ابْنَ هَاجَرَ الْمِصْرِيَّةِ الَّذِي وَلَدَتْهُ لابْرَاهِيمَ *يَمْزَحُ (المقصود يسخر)*
10. فَقَالَتْ لابْرَاهِيمَ: «اطْرُدْ هَذِهِ الْجَارِيَةَ وَابْنَهَا لانَّ ابْنَ هَذِهِ الْجَارِيَةِ لا يَرِثُ مَعَ ابْنِي اسْحَاقَ».]]   انتهى الاقتباس

*[4]-*​ 
سألتى عن   اى  نوع من  اختلاط الانساب فى  الحيلة  البشرية - التى سعت  سارة  للتحايل بها  لاتمام وعد الله حسب مفهومها وحسب تعجلها لمواعيد الله التى ستتم فى حينه
اريد ان اوضح ان   ان النص فى سفر التكوين  - نص  حيلة او خطة سارة  كان الحصول  على  طفل من الجارية اى حيازة الطفل  ونسبه للذات  اقرئي  تكوين اصحاح   16* من هنا*
[ 1. وَامَّا سَارَايُ امْرَاةُ ابْرَامَ فَلَمْ تَلِدْ لَهُ. وَكَانَتْ لَهَا جَارِيَةٌ مِصْرِيَّةٌ اسْمُهَا هَاجَرُ
2. فَقَالَتْ سَارَايُ لابْرَامَ: *«هُوَذَا الرَّبُّ قَدْ امْسَكَنِي عَنِ الْوِلادَةِ. ادْخُلْ عَلَى جَارِيَتِي لَعَلِّي ارْزَقُ مِنْهَا بَنِينَ».* فَسَمِعَ ابْرَامُ لِقَوْلِ سَارَايَ.
3. فَاخَذَتْ سَارَايُ امْرَاةُ ابْرَامَ هَاجَرَ الْمِصْرِيَّةَ جَارِيَتَهَا مِنْ بَعْدِ عَشَرِ سِنِينَ لاقَامَةِ ابْرَامَ فِي ارْضِ كَنْعَانَ وَاعْطَتْهَا لابْرَامَ رَجُلِهَا زَوْجَةً لَهُ.
4. فَدَخَلَ عَلَى هَاجَرَ فَحَبِلَتْ. وَلَمَّا رَاتْ انَّهَا حَبِلَتْ صَغُرَتْ مَوْلاتُهَا فِي عَيْنَيْهَا.
5. فَقَالَتْ سَارَايُ لابْرَامَ: «ظُلْمِي عَلَيْكَ! انَا دَفَعْتُ جَارِيَتِي الَى حِضْنِكَ فَلَمَّا رَاتْ انَّهَا حَبِلَتْ صَغُرْتُ فِي عَيْنَيْهَا. يَقْضِي الرَّبُّ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكَ».
6. فَقَالَ ابْرَامُ لِسَارَايَ: «هُوَذَا جَارِيَتُكِ فِي يَدِكِ. ] ] انتهى الاقتباس

*[5]*​ 
سالتى سلفاً عن نوع الميراث 
الاجابة      هى  : " *    كل شئ  "* 
كل المستويات الارث المدنى والمعنوى والمادى والروحى . 
فالادبيات والروحيات  لم يكن اسمعيل وأمه وثقافته وتربيته وشخصيته - بحسب رؤءية الوحى الالهى فى الكتاب المقدس- أقول لم يكن كفؤءاً  لحمل  لواء النبوة والرعاية الروحية.
وعلى مستويات الارث المالى والاملاك والمنقولات والاراضي : رأت   سارة :فيه وفى أمه   منافساً   وغريماً لاسحق .. يفصح عن مستقبل ملئ بالنزاعات.
ولعل شخصا مثل  لوط  ونزاعه   المذكور   فى* تكوين  اصحاح  13*  أكسبهم  خبرة تتسم بالحذر والحيطة والتحسس.
وحتى  لا ننسي  قام ابراهيم باعطاء اولاده الاخرين عطايا فى حياته وصرفهم عن  ابنه الموعود   اسحق.:فى محاولة للقسط والعدل بحسب شرائع وقوانين  ذلك الزمان .


----------



## أَمَة (29 ديسمبر 2013)

مبتغاي أن اشارك في موضوعك يا هيفاء، ولكني في أول أيام النقاهة بعد أربعة أيام امضيتها في السرير، ولا ازال متعبة. 

حتى ذلك الحين أرجو أن تراجعي هذا الموضوع القصير لعلك تجدين فيه ردا على أسئلتك:

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43298​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]بُناءاً على طلب " صاحبة الموضوع " لتقريب وجهات النظر *​​ *[FONT=&quot]دكتورة هيفاء*​*[FONT=&quot] لا تقصد أى أساءة هو ( فرق لهجات ) وثقافة دينية ليس إلا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن المُسلم مُطالب بأحترام الشخصيات الكتابية خاصة المذكورة فى القرآن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والدليل ان عنوان سؤالها سارة ( عليها السلام ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى نوع من التأدب عند الحديث عن الأنبياء ونسلهم وزوجاتهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
السؤال هنا فى الحقيقة ( شُبهة ) حسب تعابير المنتديات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن القصة تختلف عن القصة فى القرآن عند المسلمين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علينا الآن أن نشرح القصة فى الكتاب المُقدس بتعابير مُبسطة قليلاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أصل السؤال يدور حول التفاسير [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل التفاسير هنا تحمل نوعاً من أنواع ( العُنصرية ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أنا جبت م الآخر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مطلوب أجابة ( هادئة ) [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 ديسمبر 2013)

الموضوع بكل بساطة 
ربنا اعطى وعد ﻷبينا أبراهيم كان نصه :
 Genesis: 17. 1. ولما كان ابرام ابن تسع وتسعين سنة ظهر الرب لابرام وقال له انا الله القدير. سر امامي وكن كاملا. 2. فاجعل عهدي بيني وبينك واكثرك كثيرا جدا. 3. فسقط ابرام على وجهه. وتكلم الله معه قائلا. 4. اما انا فهوذا عهدي معك وتكون ابا لجمهور من الامم. 5. فلا يدعى اسمك بعد ابرام بل يكون اسمك ابراهيم. لاني اجعلك ابا لجمهور من الامم. 6. وأثمرك كثيرا جدا واجعلك امما. وملوك منك يخرجون. 7. واقيم عهدي بيني وبينك وبين نسلك من بعدك في اجيالهم عهدا ابديا. لاكون الها لك ولنسلك من بعدك. 8. واعطي لك ولنسلك من بعدك ارض غربتك كل ارض كنعان ملكا ابديا. واكون الههم
يبقى الوعد أن ربنا هايدى لابراهيم نسل 
ويخرج منه امم وملوك وهو ربنا نفسه 
يكون اله وملك عليهم اللى هما نسل 
ابراهيم لما كان متزوج من سارة .
هنا الوعد ان يكون هناك شعبا معينا يفرزه
الله لنفسه ليكون مخصصا له ليأتى منه 
المخلص وهذا يكون من نسل ابراهيم 
الذى أختاره الله .
ولكن عندما تدخل العامل البشرى ممثلا 
فى سارة مرة بتزويجه من جاريتها 
وابراهيم نفسه مرة بتزوجه من نساء اخريات كان يجب ان تصرف الجارية والزوجات الاخريات وابنائهم .. لماذا ؟؟
ليتم وعد الله لابراهيم لانه كان يعد شعبا 
معينا بمواصفات معينة وكان يفرزهم من 
الشعوب الغريبة التى منها هاجر وزوجات
ابراهيم الاخر .. حتى لا يتأثر شعبه 
بعادات وعبادات تلك الشعوب .
فمرة اخذ اخنوخ من الارض .
ومرة انقذ نوح واسرته من الطوفان .
ومرة انقذ لوط وبنتيه من حرق سدوم .
وها هى مرة يميز نسل ابراهيم من صاحب
المواعيد من تدخل شعوب اخرى .


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 ديسمبر 2013)

وهذه الايه لما فعله ابراهيم 
 Genesis: 25. 5. واعطى ابراهيم اسحق كل ما كان له. 6. واما بنو السراري اللواتي كانت لابراهيم فاعطاهم ابراهيم عطايا وصرفهم عن اسحق ابنه شرقا الى ارض المشرق وهو بعد حيّ


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 ديسمبر 2013)

طلب ساره زواج ابراهيم من هاجر كانت غلطه وزواج غير شرعي وتم على حسب عادات وتقاليد القبائل الوثنيه وهو مارفض كمان ضعف ولبى رغبتها
هاجر حملت ومن ثم بدات تحتقر سيدتها ساره
ساره ندمت وقالت لابراهيم ظلمتك بتزويجك جاريتي وهي تحتقرني الآن
ابراهيم قال لها خذي جاريتك اقتصي منها  وساره ما قصرت فيها  ذلتها
ساره حملت وصار عندها طفل المووعود
اسماعيل مزح مع طفل الموعود قالت ساره اطرده مع امه لا اشوف وجهه ولا يورث مع ولدي
سبب طرد هاجر هو انه احتقرت ساره مع ان ساره ذلتها واخذت حقها
ومع انها ظلمتها لما زوجتها زوجها وجعلت منها زوجه غير شرعيه
سبب طرد اسماعيل
هو انه  مولود عن زواج غلطه تم بارادة وطلب ساره مش هو المرغوب بيه فاصبح رمز للعبوديه والجسد وكمان فوق هذا سخر من اسحاق الطفل المووعوود وايضا ساره شافت فيه منافس لابنها في الميرات
فاستحق الطرد لهذه الاسباب

هذا اللي فهمته.. مو هذا قصدكم؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> وهذه الايه لما فعله ابراهيم
> Genesis: 25. 5. واعطى ابراهيم اسحق كل ما كان له. 6. واما بنو السراري اللواتي كانت لابراهيم فاعطاهم ابراهيم عطايا وصرفهم عن اسحق ابنه شرقا الى ارض المشرق وهو بعد حيّ



هم كمان تم تصريفهم.. اجل يحمدون ويشكرونه ربهم انهم نتاج زواج شرعي   غيرهم كانو غلطه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 ديسمبر 2013)

> ي وكأن سارة تقول :
> 
> لم يعطيني إلهي نسل ... إذا سأوجده لنفسي ... حتى لو طرحت زوجي في حضن جارية


لن تنطلي على الله.. هو وعدها هي مش غيرها قال لها نسلك.. ولو رمت الف جاريه في حضن زوجها.. لن يصبح الاطفال من نسلها
وسوا ضعفت ام لم تضعف اكيد كانت تعرف الحقيقه هذه لان نبوه مش بالعافيه ومش بالتحايل!


> وجود نتائج الفكر الجسدي في مشروع الله يعيق التقدم الإلهي لأن الأهداف ليست لها نفس الاتجاه
> وهذا نستشفه من تصرف هاجر حين صغرت سيدتها في عينيها


مو بالعافيه برضو ..اسماعيل مش نبي خلصنا نقطه على السطر
وجوده لن يعيق شيئ ولن يقدم او يؤخر في شيئ
قرات كلمة يعيق اكثر من مره وما فهمت كيف يعيق وجوده؟ هل يسرق نبوه؟ هل يآثر على نسل اسحاق المؤمن؟ هل اخلاقه وحشه ويخشى ان تعلم منه اسحاق حاجات وحشه؟


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هم كمان تم تصريفهم.. اجل يحمدون ويشكرونه ربهم انهم نتاج زواج شرعي   غيرهم كانو غلطه



لم يكن هناك وقتها تشريع بعدم الزواج 
من السرارى .
سبب صرفهم ليس انهم غير شرعيين ..
بل لفرز شعب الله من تداخل الشعوب الاخرى .


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> لم يكن هناك وقتها تشريع بعدم الزواج
> من السرارى .
> سبب صرفهم ليس انهم غير شرعيين ..
> بل لفرز شعب الله من تداخل الشعوب الاخرى .



  بس انتم قلتم ان زواج ابراهيم من هاجر كان غلطه وتم تصحيحها... كيف ابناء باقي الجواري زواجهم عادي ولكن غير مشرع؟ ممكن افهم


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> طلب ساره زواج ابراهيم من هاجر كانت غلطه وزواج غير شرعي وتم على حسب عادات وتقاليد القبائل الوثنيه وهو مارفض كمان ضعف ولبى رغبتها
> هاجر حملت ومن ثم بدات تحتقر سيدتها ساره
> ساره ندمت وقالت لابراهيم ظلمتك بتزويجك جاريتي وهي تحتقرني الآن
> ابراهيم قال لها خذي جاريتك اقتصي منها  وساره ما قصرت فيها  ذلتها
> ...



ماعلقت على هذا رد.. عايزه احد يقل لي صح اللي فهمته؟ عشان ما اتعبكم معاي اكتر من كده


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 ديسمبر 2013)

كلام حضرتك معظمه صح بس زواج 
ابراهيم من هاجر خطاء أوتسرع من سارة 
لكنه ليس غير شرعى لانه وقتها لم يكن
هناك تشريع بذلك .


----------



## خادم البتول (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*سلام ونعمة لأختنا الغالية هيفاء *وكل الأحباء: الحقيقة أن هناك *خلفية *هامة يجب فهمها كي تتضح الإجابة ليس فقط على هذا السؤال وإنما على كل علامات الاستفهام الموجودة بالقصة، والتي على رأسها دون شك أن العهد مع *إسحاق *وليس مع إسماعيل. نحن باختصار يا أختي الغالية أمام ثلاثة أبطال في القصة (إبراهيم ـ سارة ـ هاجر) كلهم *أخطأ*، وكلهم دفع ثمن خطئه: 


البداية نجدها في الإصحاح 12، *بالوعد* الذي قطعه الرب لإبراهيم: "*أجعلك أمة عظيمة وأباركك وأعظم اسمك، وتكون بركة*"*.* هذه كانت "*خطة الله*" لإبراهيم، ولكن ماذا حدث بعد ذلك؟ ببساطة تأخر هذا الوعد.. ببساطة مرت 10 سنوات دون أن يتحقق أي شيء أو يكون لإبراهيم أي نسل.. وببساطة *ضعف الإيمان وتسلل اليأس *إلى قلب إبراهيم وسارة، فبدأ الزوجان الشيخان يفكران في خطة بديلة، هي ما يمكن أن نسميه هنا "*خطة الإنسان*" مقابل "خطة الله"!

كانت هذه الخطة ببساطة هي ما نتحدث عنه هنا: هي أن يحصل إبراهيم على النسل الموعود عبر طريق غير مباشر، هو طريق هاجر. وهنا نلاحظ في سرد الكتاب أن إبراهيم لم يرجع إلى الرب، وإنما فورا نفذ الخطة: *"فقالت ساراي لأبرام: ... ادخل على جاريتي لعلي أرزق منها بنين، فسمع أبرام لقول ساراي! فأخذت ساراي هاجر ... وأعطتها لأبرام رجلها زوجة له. فدخل على هاجر فحبلت"!*

فكما نرى: ما عاد إبراهيم هنا يسمع لقول الرب وإنما يسمع لقول ساراي، ثم هاهو ينفذ خطته معها دون أن يرجع ليسأل ربه! ورغم أنه يريد وعد الرب في نسله، رغم ذلك *يختفي الرب تماما من الأحداث *ومن سرد الكتاب، كأنه الإله الذي وعد ونسى، أو كأنه وعد ولم يكن لديه أية خطة للوفاء بما وعد!

فخطأ إبراهيم وسارة إذن *لم يكن *ما حدث مع هاجر بحد ذاته، وإنما هو أولا *عدم الثقة بوعد الرب وعدم الصبر على الوفاء به وعدم العودة إليه عند وضع خطة بشرية بديلة!*


أما موقف الرب من هذا الخطأ فلم يذكره الكتاب تفصيلا، لكننا نعرف غربة إبراهيم وانقطاع الرب عنه *لسنوات* بعد ذلك، فمنذ تلك اللحظة ـ حيث كان إبراهيم ابن 85 ـ هجره الرب لسنوات طويلة فلم يظهر إلا عندما صار في الـ99 من عمره (ولما كان أبرام ابن تسع وتسعين سنة ظهر الرب لأبرام)!

لكن هذا الخطأ ـ إضافة لذلك ـ وشأنه كأي خطأ، بل كأية خطة لا يباركها الرب، له *عواقب*، وقد بدأت هذه العواقب على الفور: بالنسبة لسارة كانت عاقبتها على يد *هاجر *نفسها، حتى أنها بلغت حد الصراخ لزوجها: "*ظلمي عليك*"! وهنا يجدر أن نوضح باختصار ما هو خطأ هاجر أيضا: يقول الكتاب أن مولاتها "*صغرت*" في عينيها، لكن هذه الترجمة في الحقيقة مجملة غير دقيقة. اللفظ العبري المستخدم هنا هو نفسه المستخدم في أول الإصحاح 12: "وأبارك مباركيك، *ولاعنك ألعنه*. وتتبارك فيك جميع قبائل الأرض"! فالحقيقة أن هاجر تجاوزت إلى حد أنها كانت *تلعـن *سارة! إن هاجر لم ترث فقط مقام الزوجة، بل أورثت سارة أيضا مقام الجارية، وهكذا اضطربت حقا الأرض بما فعلت هاجر إذ يتحقق فيها قول الأمثال 30:​تحت ثلاثة تضطرب الأرض، وأربعة لا تستطيع احتمالها*:*
 تحت عبد إذا ملك، وأحمق إذا شبع خبزا،
تحت شنيعة إذا تزوجت، *وأمة إذا ورثت سيدتها.*​
وأما إبراهيم فقد كانت عواقب هذا الخطأ بالنسبة له عديدة، ومنها كما ذكرنا اغترابه لسنوات وقد انقطع عنه الرب، ولكن من أهم هذه العواقب أيضا هو ما تسألين عنه اليوم هنا يا أختي الغالية، وهو أن ينكسر قلبه *بمفارقة *ابنه إسماعيل، ناهيك عما يعني ذلك من فشل خطته البشرية كلها: ​فقالت لإبراهيم: *اطرد هذه الجارية وابنها*، لأن ابن هذه الجارية لا يرث مع ابني إسحاق. فقبح الكلام جدا في عيني إبراهيم لسبب ابنه*.* فقال الله لإبراهيم: لا يقبح في عينيك من أجل الغلام ومن أجل جاريتك. في كل ما تقول لك سارة *اسمع لقولها*...​
فارتباط إبراهيم بإسماعيل واضح في أكثر من موضع، كما نرى هنا مثلا: "*فقبح الكلام جدا* في عيني إبراهيم لسبب ابنه"، أو كما نرى في الإصحاح التالي من قول الرب: "وأما إسماعيل فقد *سمعت لك فيه*، ها أنا أباركه..."

إذن قول الرب: "في كل ما تقول لك سارة *اسمع لقولها*"، *لم يكن محاباة لسارة أو الحرة على حساب هاجر أو الجارية*، حاشا تنزه عدل الله عن ذلك، وإنما كان عقوبة ـ أو عاقبة ـ من عواقب الخطأ الأول الذي جناه إبراهيم. لقد نطقت سارة بالكلمات، نعم، لكن الرب حين قال "اسمع لقولها" *لم *يكن ينتصر هنا لسارة نفسها، وإنما *كان يريد لهذا الحكم أن ينفد* *على إبراهيم، بغض النظر تماما عن قائله.*

أما بقية القصة فمعروفة: إذ مضت *خطة الله *الذي لا يخلف *وعده*، وولدت بالفعل سارة وهي بنت 90 سنة، وجاء *إسحاق *صاحب العهد *كما استقر منذ البدء في العلم الإلهي*: "بل سارة امرأتك تلد لك ابنا وتدعو اسمه إسحاق، وأقيم عهدي معه عهدا أبديا لنسله من بعده*."*


أعتذر عن الإطالة وأرجو أن تكون الصورة الآن أوضح قليلا. أيضا أعتذر إذا تأخرت في المتابعة، إذا كانت هناك أية متابعة، لكن الأخوة هنا كلهم أفضل مني وبالطبع لا يتأخرون أبدا عن هيفاء.. 

​* * *


​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> طلب ساره زواج ابراهيم من هاجر كانت غلطه وزواج غير شرعي وتم على حسب عادات وتقاليد القبائل الوثنيه وهو مارفض كمان ضعف ولبى رغبتها
> هاجر حملت ومن ثم بدات تحتقر سيدتها ساره
> ساره ندمت وقالت لابراهيم ظلمتك بتزويجك جاريتي وهي تحتقرني الآن
> ابراهيم قال لها خذي جاريتك اقتصي منها  وساره ما قصرت فيها  ذلتها
> ...


 

1]تصويب الافكار بحسب وجهة النظر المسيحية الكتابية :
تصويب ما ورد فى  السطر الاول 
كان تسرع وتصرف بشري   لا يوافق مقاصد الله ولا تدابيره ..وقفزا  وراء  مواعيد الله  ورغبةً فى املاء الافكار والانطباعات الذاتية على    وعود وافكار ومقاصد واعمال الله .
وقفزا على مواعيد الله التى رتبها فى مواعيد ومواقيت يعرفها ويحددها هو وحده .
الزواج لم يكن     بحسب مقاييس الكتاب المقدس
لكنه لم يكن  زنا -   بحسب اعراف ومقاييس المجتمعات المحيطة    -وثنية - وفى نفس الوقت لم تكن هناك   شريعة الهية مكتوبة  فى نصوص .

2]   السطر  الرابع    :
سارة  ندمت  وقالت لابراهيم   :: التصويب :::  ما  ألاقيه من ظلم   واهانة  - يأتى  وزره عليك - وعليك مسئؤليته  لقد سعيت  لتزويجك جاريتى ليكون لك نسل ..وها أنا صغرتُ فى عينيها  وأهانتنى   وتطاولت علي... وتركت  أعمالها وأشغالها كخادمة وتخطت حدودها إلى مقارى الشخصية كزوجة أمضت فيها  فوق السبعين سنة ..

3] تصويب السطر  السابع  
اسمعيل  مزح  *ليس مع *اسحق الطفل الفطيم !!!
لكن  ربما حرف الجر المناسب -والاقرب الى الاستنتاج-  ان اسماعيل  مزح * عن *  الطفل اسحق وربما امه ..
ولعلنا نستطيع استنتاج  مع مْن [ الفئة والقطاع من المجتمع  ] ؟!! وكيف كان الteenager اسماعيل يمزح  ..و أى سياق طاله سياق المزاح ..!!

4]   تصويب السطرين الثامن والتاسع ::
كلمة* اخذت حقها *- كلمة  غريبة جدا - من الذى يحدد هنا نوع وكيفية وكمية اخذ الحق وماهية الحق ؟؟!!
وللمرة المليار التعاطف والانحياز من منطلق ايدلوجى 
نرجوا التعامل مع القصة   فى السياق الموضوعى ..لقد استحال البيت الذى من المفروض  انه مهد النبوة   الى  مكان لصراع الضرائر -  بين سيدة تدخل مخدعها لتجد خدامتها تتنمطأ على سريرها او تمشط راسها امام مرآئتها  بادواتها  \ علما  بان الزوجة الاولى  تكبر الزوجة الثانية بخمسين سنة على اقل تقدير \ وامتناع الاخيرة عن الاعمال البدنية التى كانت تقوم بها كخادمة فهى الان سيدة البيت وام الواد...
ان هذا الوضع كان يجب ان ينتهى ويتم اصلاحه  .- قدر الامكان  .

5]   تصويب   السطر رقم  11  
سبب طرد اسماعيل  : 
مزاحه  المتكرر الذى  طال مساحات  -*وبكيفية* -  تعفف عن التطرق اليها  الكتاب المقدس    .
وهناك شئ  آخر : وهو - القاسم المشترك الاعظم  فى حواراتى من الاخوة غير المسيحين - وهو *  الجدال فى البديهيات *
بمعنى   سؤآل : أليس  بالاحرى كان يجب ويليق بإبراهيم أن يبقيا اسماعيل وهاجر   فى نطاق بيت النبوة  .. ويكسبوا فيهم ثواب  ؟؟؟!!  وأهو كله بثوابه ..
- أم أن السبب  عنصرى !!!-  على حد تعبير  أحد الاخوة المحترمين . هنا 
الرد:  أن هذا السؤآل الشديد السذاجة فيما هو بديهى : يمكن أن نرد عليه إذا عرفنا ان شعب الله   تم قبول فيه شخصيات غير يهودية وليست من نسل إبراهيم  بحسب التناسل البيولوجى - مثل راحاب الزانية التائبة \ وراعوث المؤآبية  وأم إبنى يوسف  التى كانت  مصرية بنت كاهن  رع  وأمنت \  وإمرأءة موسي الاولى  التى كانت من عرب سيناء وبنت كاهن القبيلة وأمرأءة موسي الثانية التى كانت (إثيوبية كوشية) ... وكيروش القائد الذى  رجع باسرائيل الى ارض الموعد من السبي ..وأؤرياء الحثي .
فلو كانت بدرت اى بوادر استجابة أو قبول  حر بالارادة الكاملة والاقتناع التام للفكر والعقيدة الالهية ونضوج أو حتى مشروع نضوج واعد فى  الارتباط العقيدى بعقيدة ابراهيم -لنواظر ابراهيم وسارة -على السيدة هاجر واسماعيل . لابقيا على السيدة هاجر واسماعيل.
ومرة أخرى 
أكرر إن إطلاق السيدة هاجر إلى أهلها   حرة ومعها إبنها ومعها التعويضات المالية الكافية ----- برأئيي الشخصي هو عين العدل
وأيضا قول الرب الاله -إله الكتاب المقدس أنه مزمع على مباركة  إسمعيل وجعله إثنى عشر سبطا .. إسوة ببنى يعقوب وتحديد مكان سكناه إلى المشرق من أخيه إسحق وإبن أخية إسرائيل -----هو معاملة بالمثل ومساواه من إله الكتاب المقدس .هذا رائي .

ملحوظة : " قمت بالرد ليس لكون الردود الاخرى ناقصة او معتورة او معُابة - أبداً -يعلم الله -العكس هو الصحيح - مع إكبارى بردود اساتذتى   "
---------------------------
*ايات  للتأمل *
+[تكوين 15]
[3. وَقَالَ ابْرَامُ ايْضا: «انَّكَ لَمْ تُعْطِنِي نَسْلا وَهُوَذَا ابْنُ بَيْتِي وَارِثٌ لِي».
4. فَاذَا كَلامُ الرَّبِّ الَيْهِ: «لا يَرِثُكَ هَذَا.* بَلِ الَّذِي يَخْرُجُ مِنْ احْشَائِكَ هُوَ يَرِثُكَ».*
5. ثُمَّ اخْرَجَهُ الَى خَارِجٍ وَقَالَ: «انْظُرْ الَى السَّمَاءِ وَعُدَّ النُّجُومَ انِ اسْتَطَعْتَ انْ تَعُدَّهَا». وَقَالَ لَهُ: «هَكَذَا يَكُونُ نَسْلُكَ».
6. فَامَنَ بِالرَّبِّ فَحَسِبَهُ لَهُ بِرّا.]
+[تكوين 17][4. «امَّا انَا فَهُوَذَا عَهْدِي مَعَكَ وَتَكُونُ ابا لِجُمْهُورٍ مِنَ الامَمِ
5. فَلا يُدْعَى اسْمُكَ بَعْدُ ابْرَامَ بَلْ يَكُونُ اسْمُكَ ابْرَاهِيمَ لانِّي اجْعَلُكَ ابا لِجُمْهُورٍ مِنَ الامَمِ.
6. وَاثْمِرُكَ كَثِيرا جِدّا وَاجْعَلُكَ امَما وَمُلُوكٌ مِنْكَ يَخْرُجُونَ.
7. وَاقِيمُ عَهْدِي بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ فِي اجْيَالِهِمْ عَهْدا ابَدِيّا لاكُونَ الَها لَكَ وَلِنَسْلِكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ.
8. وَاعْطِي لَكَ وَلِنَسْلِكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ ارْضَ غُرْبَتِكَ كُلَّ ارْضِ كَنْعَانَ مِلْكا ابَدِيّا. وَاكُونُ الَهَهُمْ».]
+[تكوين 17][15. وَقَالَ اللهُ لابْرَاهِيمَ: «سَارَايُ امْرَاتُكَ لا تَدْعُو اسْمَهَا سَارَايَ بَلِ اسْمُهَا سَارَةُ.
16. وَابَارِكُهَا وَاعْطِيكَ ايْضا مِنْهَا ابْنا. ابَارِكُهَا فَتَكُونُ امَما وَمُلُوكُ شُعُوبٍ مِنْهَا يَكُونُونَ».
17. فَسَقَطَ ابْرَاهِيمُ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَضَحِكَ وَقَالَ فِي قَلْبِهِ: «هَلْ يُولَدُ لِابْنِ مِئَةِ سَنَةٍ؟ وَهَلْ تَلِدُ سَارَةُ وَهِيَ بِنْتُ تِسْعِينَ سَنَةً؟».
18. وَقَالَ ابْرَاهِيمُ لِلَّهِ: «لَيْتَ اسْمَاعِيلَ يَعِيشُ امَامَكَ!»
19. فَقَالَ اللهُ بَلْ سَارَةُ امْرَاتُكَ تَلِدُ لَكَ ابْنا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ اسْحَاقَ. وَاقِيمُ عَهْدِي مَعَهُ عَهْدا ابَدِيّا لِنَسْلِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ.
20. وَامَّا اسْمَاعِيلُ فَقَدْ سَمِعْتُ لَكَ فِيهِ. هَا انَا ابَارِكُهُ وَاثْمِرُهُ وَاكَثِّرُهُ كَثِيرا جِدّا. اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ رَئِيسا يَلِدُ وَاجْعَلُهُ امَّةً كَبِيرَةً.
21. وَلَكِنْ عَهْدِي اقِيمُهُ مَعَ اسْحَاقَ الَّذِي تَلِدُهُ لَكَ سَارَةُ فِي هَذَا الْوَقْتِ فِي السَّنَةِ الْاتِيَةِ».
22. فَلَمَّا فَرَغَ مِنَ الْكَلامِ مَعَهُ صَعِدَ اللهُ عَنْ ابْرَاهِيمَ.]

+[تكوين 21][12. فَقَالَ اللهُ لابْرَاهِيمَ: «لا يَقْبُحُ فِي عَيْنَيْكَ مِنْ اجْلِ الْغُلامِ وَمِنْ اجْلِ جَارِيَتِكَ. فِي كُلِّ مَا تَقُولُ لَكَ سَارَةُ اسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِهَا* لانَّهُ بِاسْحَاقَ يُدْعَى لَكَ نَسْلٌ.*
13.* وَابْنُ الْجَارِيَةِ ايْضا سَاجْعَلُهُ امَّةً لانَّهُ نَسْلُكَ»*.]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (30 ديسمبر 2013)

الخادم.. جيت والله جابك.. فاهمه خطأ ابراهيم وزوجته ساره وسبب تسرعهم
وفاهمه ان الوعد كان ل اسحاق.. لكن كنت عايزه افهم خطأ هاجر وحضرتك قلت 



> فالحقيقة أن هاجر تجاوزت إلى حد أنها كانت تلعـن سارة! إن هاجر لم ترث فقط مقام الزوجة، بل أورثت سارة أيضا مقام الجارية، وهكذا اضطربت حقا الأرض بما فعلت هاجر إذ يتحقق فيها قول الأمثال 30:
> تحت ثلاثة تضطرب الأرض، وأربعة لا تستطيع احتمالها:
> تحت عبد إذا ملك، وأحمق إذا شبع خبزا،
> تحت شنيعة إذا تزوجت، وأمة إذا ورثت سيدتها.


الارض اضظطربت بسبب تجاوز هاجر على ساره؟ ما تلاحظ يا استاذ انك قلت ساره كمان ذلتها؟ يعني ماصبرت وتحملت حتى تستحق هاجر عقوبة طرد.. عايزه افهم اشلون كلمة صغرت في عينها اصبحت معناها ان هاجر لعنت ساره معلومه من كتاب المقدس ولا تفسير؟ مع ان ما تفرق سواء لعنت او احتقرت في كل الاحوال تجاوزت على ساره.. لكن عايزه افهم







> وللمرة المليار التعاطف والانحياز من منطلق ايدلوجى
> بمعنى سؤآل : أليس بالاحرى كان يجب ويليق بإبراهيم أن يبقيا اسماعيل وهاجر فى نطاق بيت النبوة .. ويكسبوا فيهم ثواب ؟؟؟!! وأهو كله بثوابه ..
> - أم أن السبب عنصرى !!!- على حد تعبير أحد الاخوة المحترمين . هنا



اولا .. اعتذر لك اذا استنجت استنتاجات خاطئه وانا مش بسال عشان اجادل في البديهيات في الحقيقه دي بديهياتك وانت فاهمها وعليك تفسيرها .. وانا مش من الناس اللي يلقون شبهات عشان يتثبتو من صحة دينهم مش ده اكبر همي ولا من ضمن قناعاتي.. وممكن اكتب لاحقا سببب تركيزي على فهم قصة ساره عليها السلام مع اني قراتها زمان ومريت عليها ومالفتت انتباهي.. . مش جايه اتحداك ولا اديك صاع وترده لي الف..انا طمعانه في طولت باالك وصبرك عليا.
اما عن سؤالي فهو مش من ضمن تعاطف ايدلوجي زي ما تقول حضرتك.. انا لا افرق بين اسحاق واسماعيل واذا كان اسحاق نبي على حسب الكتاب المقدس ده مايزعجني والله العظيم .. وما اؤمن ان اسماعيل كان يجب ان يعيش في بيت نبوه عشان يصبح نبي اصل نبوه مو بالعافيه وانك تعيش في بيت صالح او طالح بقدر ماهي اختيار من الله.. ولا افرق بين ساره ووهاجر بالنسبه لي كل واحده مكرمه في شخصيتها.. وطبعا ماعندي ولا اتهم ابراهيم عليه السلام انت تعرف مكانته وشو يعني
ممكن تقول سبب بيولوحي.. جات دي في بالك؟ انت وغيرك فاهمين تبريرات دي وسهل تقراوها وتقلبو االصفحه.. انا وغيري مانقدرش لازم نفهم سالفه عشان نبلع ان جدنا كان وحش ورمز للعبوديه والجسد ماشي لو مو مؤمن لو ماهو نبي لو ماكان عنده استعداد ان يقتنع بالعقيده زي ماتقول هنا..


> فلو كانت بدرت اى بوادر استجابة أو قبول حر بالارادة الكاملة والاقتناع التام للفكر والعقيدة الالهية ونضوج أو حتى مشروع نضوج واعد فى الارتباط العقيدى بعقيدة ابراهيم -لنواظر ابراهيم وسارة -على السيدة هاجر واسماعيل . لابقيا على السيدة هاجر واسماعيل


.

ولكن يا استاذ..  انك تفسر لي كلمة مزح انه مزح عن من الطفل رضيع.. وفي مشاركه ساببقه قرات انه سخر.. وغضبت ساره لهذا سبب
والحين جاي تقول لي


> كيف كان الteenager اسماعيل يمزح ..و أى سياق طاله سياق المزاح ..!!
> سبب طرد اسماعيل :
> مزاحه المتكرر الذى طال مساحات -وبكيفية - تعفف عن التطرق اليها الكتاب المقدس .


بالله عليك عايزني  افهم االكلام ده اشلون اذا كتاب المقدس تعفف عن ذكره ازاي عرفته حضرتك؟ وماكنتش قاعد معهم؟ عايز تقول ايه؟ ربطت بين سنه وانه مراهق وان الكتاب تعفف؟ هو لو ضرب او شتم كان تعفف يذكر؟ من الاخر عايزه دليل على كلامك...


----------



## fredyyy (30 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> لن *تنطلي *على الله..


 
*ما معنى هذه الكلمة *




هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هو وعدها هي مش غيرها قال لها نسلك..
> ولو رمت الف جاريه في حضن زوجها.. لن يصبح الاطفال من نسلها





*توضيح *

*الوعد كان لإبراهيم الذي آمن *

*لكن سارة ضحكت عند سماع الوعد وقالت *
تكوين 18 : 9 - 12 
وَقَالُوا *لَهُ*: «ايْنَ سَارَةُ امْرَاتُكَ» فَقَالَ: «*هَا هِيَ فِي الْخَيْمَةِ*».
فَقَالَ: «انِّي ارْجِعُ الَيْكَ نَحْوَ زَمَانِ الْحَيَاةِ وَيَكُونُ لِسَارَةَ امْرَاتِكَ ابْنٌ». 
*وَكَانَتْ سَارَةُ سَامِعَةً* فِي بَابِ الْخَيْمَةِ وَهُوَ وَرَاءَهُ -
*فضحكت* سارة في باطنها قائلة: 
«ابعد فنائي يكون لي تنعم *وسيدي* قد *شاخ*»
​*ذهبتي بمنطقك كما ذهبت سارة *

*من أين أتيتي بـ ( ولو رمت الف جاريه ..... لن يصبح الاطفال من نسلها ) *


* كان لإبراهيم أولاد من سراريه *
التكوين 25 : 6 
واما *بنو السراري اللواتي كانت لابراهيم* 
فاعطاهم ابراهيم عطايا وصرفهم عن اسحاق ابنه 
شرقا الى ارض المشرق وهو بعد حي.

​*لكن الرب لم يعده أنه بواحد منهم يكون له الموعد *


. .


----------



## fredyyy (30 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وسوا ضعفت ام لم تضعف اكيد كانت تعرف الحقيقه هذه لان *نبوه* مش بالعافيه ومش بالتحايل
> مو بالعافيه برضو ..اسماعيل مش *نبي* خلصنا نقطه على السطر


 

*الموضوع مش عن النبوة *




هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وجوده لن *يعيق* شيئ ولن يقدم او يؤخر في شيئ
> قرات كلمة *يعيق* اكثر من مره وما فهمت كيف يعيق وجوده؟


 

*لاحظي أن هاجر كانت مصرية *

*والمصريين وقتها كانت لهم أصنام يعبدوها *

*والمرأة التي تعبد الأوثان لا تربي أولادها على عكس ذلك *

*مثال على ذلك ... سليمان الملك حين أكثر الزوجات على عكس وصية الرب *
التثنية 17 : 17 
*ولا يكثر له نساء* لئلا *يزيغ قلبه*. 
وفضة وذهبا لا يكثر له كثيرا. 

الملوك الأول 11 : 1 ، 4 
*وأحب* الملك سليمان *نساء غريبة* كثيرة مع بنت فرعون: 
موآبيات وعمونيات وأدوميات وصيدونيات وحثيات
وَكَانَ فِي زَمَانِ شَيْخُوخَةِ سُلَيْمَانَ أَنَّ *نِسَاءَهُ أَمَلْنَ قَلْبَهُ وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى،* وَلَمْ يَكُنْ قَلْبُهُ كَامِلاً مَعَ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِهِ كَقَلْبِ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ.
​*فإن كان الملك زاغ قلبه بعيدا عن الرب بسبب من لا يعبدون الله *

*ألم يكن من الخطر على إسحق وجود إسماعيل من المصرية *

*لذلك كان وجود إسماعيل سيسبب إعاقة لنمو إسحق مع الله *



.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (30 ديسمبر 2013)

الاخت   الفاضلة د.هيفاء المحترمة 
سلاما لكى ونعمة من الله  
   أو بلهجة أخرى :[حياتش الله ].. تقبلي إحتراماتى 


> ممكن تقول سبب بيولوحي.. جات دي في بالك؟ انت وغيرك فاهمين تبريرات دي وسهل تقراوها وتقلبو االصفحه.. انا وغيري مانقدرش لازم نفهم سالفه عشان نبلع ان جدنا كان وحش ورمز للعبوديه والجسد ماشي لو مو مؤمن لو ماهو نبي لو ماكان عنده استعداد ان يقتنع بالعقيده زي ماتقول هنا..
> اقتباس


مجرد إعتبار  (إسماعيل)  هو الجد البيولوجى لكل سكان الجزيرة العربية .. أو حتى غالبيتهم  *محتاج دليل* .ومحتاج   لمستندات وبحث. ...
وأنا لم أقصد أى إهانة لآى أحد بمداخلاتى.-لا  اى اصل إثنى او عرقي او قبلي او قومى- مطلقا .

2]  اود  لو اتسعت دائرة    - مساحة الاقتباس -التى تفضلتى بنقلها من  مداخلتى  لتأتى عباراتى  كاملة وفى سياقها . حتى لاتبدو لبعضهم  بصورة تغيير معانيها .
كل ما قلته أن لنا  أن  نستنتج    صورة   إسماعيل  مازحاً وهو فى حقبة الteenager  [  إسم حقبة من نضوج الشبان]-   بينما الحفل هو    حفل  الاحتفاء ب  فطام الطفل إسحق .. فى أحسن الاحوال يكون  عمر إسحق هنا  3 سنوات - وعمر اسماعيل يتجاوز  17 سنة ..و  قلت ان  هذه الاعتبارات   مع خلفية  الاوضاع المتأزمة بين الوالدتين  .
تجعلنى استنتج انه من الصعب قبول حرف الجر * [مع]*   بعد كلمة يمزح  -وهى كانت اضافة او استنتاج من سيادتك فى مداخلة رقم * 49#* وقلت اننى استنتج ان الحرف الانسب  هو [* عن * ]...وذريعتى فى ذلك حالة الانفعال والغضب الشديد الحاسم  التى انتابت سارة  حتى انها   ابلغت ابراهيم ان هذين الشخصين   انتهيا ويجب ان ينتهيا الى الابد من سجل حياة الجماعة الابراهيمية ..فقد فاض بها الكيل واتت النهاية المحتومة .
وأريد ان أسجل أن إستنتاجى أراه منطقيا فى ضؤء مطالعة سياق القصة النصية...

3]  لما تكلمت عن   البديهيات :
قصدت انه من البديهى  ان يترجى ابراهيم  ايمان  زوجته او سريته او ام ابنه و أبنه- اقول ايمانهم  واندماجهم  فى الجماعة المقدسة - وطبيعى ان الله يحفظ هذا الباب مفتوحا \ لكن واضح من السياق هنا شئ واحد
أ]- ان هناك حرب مستعرة فى العلاقة الاجتماعية بين سارة وهاجر...وسببها  عجب الاخيرة بانوثتها وشبابها ومقومات خصوبتها الفسيوبيولوجية التى  وفرت لها فرصة  وهب الشيخ ابراهيم الولد المأمول طبيعياً..
ب]-وترفعها عن  ماكان معمولا به ومعروفا ومعتاداً -عنها ومنها وحولها  من مهام مكلفة بها وافعال منوطة بها واسلوب حديث - قبل ان  يهبها -الله-اسمعيل..
كما أعلنت أن سارة ليست سوى الضرة العجوز الميئؤسة ...وعليها ان تكف عن القاء الاوامر وتنتحى جانبا حتى ياتيها من ربها ( امرا كان مفعولا)  المصير المحتوم.
وهنا يصعب تقبل استنتاجها  مؤمنة تقية وتفعل ذلك.
ونكرر عباراتننا : ليس الله او الوحى الالهى او ابراهيم نبي الله  ليكونوا غافلين عن استعداد هاجر واسماعيل للايمان بمفهومة الحى - ايمان عقيدتنا -إذا وجد- 
واكرر قولى : لو  كانت هناك ولو بوادر   :  لما تم  طرهما.
[+]* اليعازر الدمشقي    مثلا ودليلا:*
مملوك منتسب الى  دمشق-مملوك لدى ابراهيم 
قيل فيه فى تكوين 15 [ 1. بَعْدَ هَذِهِ الامُورِ صَارَ كَلامُ الرَّبِّ الَى ابْرَامَ فِي الرُّؤْيَا: «لا تَخَفْ يَا ابْرَامُ. انَا تُرْسٌ لَكَ. اجْرُكَ كَثِيرٌ جِدّا».
2. فَقَالَ ابْرَامُ: «ايُّهَا السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ مَاذَا تُعْطِينِي وَانَا مَاضٍ عَقِيما وَمَالِكُ بَيْتِي هُوَ الِيعَازَرُ الدِّمَشْقِيُّ؟»
3. وَقَالَ ابْرَامُ ايْضا: «انَّكَ لَمْ تُعْطِنِي نَسْلا وَهُوَذَا ابْنُ بَيْتِي وَارِثٌ لِي».
4. فَاذَا كَلامُ الرَّبِّ الَيْهِ: «لا يَرِثُكَ هَذَا. بَلِ الَّذِي يَخْرُجُ مِنْ احْشَائِكَ هُوَ يَرِثُكَ».
5. ثُمَّ اخْرَجَهُ الَى خَارِجٍ وَقَالَ: «انْظُرْ الَى السَّمَاءِ وَعُدَّ النُّجُومَ انِ اسْتَطَعْتَ انْ تَعُدَّهَا». وَقَالَ لَهُ: «هَكَذَا يَكُونُ نَسْلُكَ».
6. فَامَنَ بِالرَّبِّ فَحَسِبَهُ لَهُ بِرّا.]   انتهى الاقتباس
الا انه كان مؤمنا تقيا  ومشهودا له بالسداد العقائدى والايمانى الى جوار السكينة والسلام الاجتماعى  وهو لازم ابراهيم طوال حياته وهو كانت له -البطولة الايمانية فى قصة تزويج   اسحق . فى سفر التكوين اصحاح 24  {* ندرس القصة الكاملة من هنا متأملين الجمال التعبدى والايمانى فى هذا البطل *}
نتأمل ايمانياته وتطبيقه العملي لايمانه واعتقاده .
لنتأكد على عدم عنصرية أو طبقية الكتاب المقدس\ وعدم عشؤائية غضب سارة وابعاد شبهة الاستبداد العشوائي عنها .
اقول ان  ماورد  هنا -هو من وجهة نظر الرواية الكتابية .
تقبلوا احتراماتى وتقديراتى .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]القصة بسيييييطة فلماذا تحولت الى سِجال دينى ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بعيداً عن الوعد الألهى والمُباركية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيحصل ان زوجة تقول لزوجها ( يا أنا يا أمك فى البيت )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أمك !!!! ...فا بالنا بالضُرة ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة لو نظرنا الى القصة فى ( سياقها التاريخى ) ... وأن الضُرة هنا جارية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجابت له ( الواد ) آآآنى أوم الواد ...آآآنى معايا الواااد ... زغرطى ياخالة حفيظة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للوااد ... شاف أن أبوه خلف أخ من أم تانية والأم التانية ست الدار و( لا فيش غيرها هنا سِت )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبيعى ( نفس بشرية ) يحس بغيرة .... بتحصل فى كل البيوت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يهزر معاه هزار عنيف ... يضربه كدة من تحت لتحت .. يغتت عليه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش مستاهلة اننا نحملها أكثر مما تحتمل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ست البيت قالت لراجل البيت يا أنا يا هى ... الراجل شيخ كبير وقلبه متعلق بأبنه البكرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ربنا خفف عنه وواساه ( نفس القصة الموجودة فى التاريخ الأسلامى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مَشّى الجارية ومعاها أبنه وربنا ستر عليهم وعمل منه أُمة عظيمة 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]كل سنة وأنتم جميعاً طيبين 
[/FONT]*​:flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 ديسمبر 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> ا
> *لنتأكد على عدم عنصرية أو طبقية الكتاب المقدس\ وعدم عشؤائية غضب سارة وابعاد شبهة الاستبداد العشوائي عنها .*


*حبيب قلبى محدش قال أن فيه عنصرية أو طبقية فى الكتاب
دة كان تعليقى على الموضوع 
*​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot] أصل السؤال يدور حول التفاسير *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]هل التفاسير هنا تحمل نوعاً من أنواع ( العُنصرية ) ؟*​​[/FONT]


*بدأت بـــ ( هل ) وأردفتها بالتفاسير *
*لأعطيك الفرصة لفهم ما ( قد ) يدور فى ذهن القارئ غير المسيحى *
*كل سنة وحضرتك طيب*
​[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (31 ديسمبر 2013)

> فإن كان الملك زاغ قلبه بعيدا عن الرب بسبب من لا يعبدون الله
> 
> ألم يكن من الخطر على إسحق وجود إسماعيل من المصرية
> 
> لذلك كان وجود إسماعيل سيسبب إعاقة لنمو إسحق مع الله



شوف.. انا فهمت التبرير من وجهة نظرك.. ولكن اذا سالتني اقتنعتي به؟ اقلك لا ليش؟ لاني اعتقد ان الله ممكن يطلع نبي من اب كافر وام كافره وبيئه كافره.. ماعتقد ان شيئ يعيق ارادته لان الله قادر على حفظه
وشكرا على معلومه ان هاجر كانت تعبد الاوثان وتربي ابنها زيها.. بما ان الله زي ما تقولون كان عالم انهم لن يؤمنو ويجب ابعادهم حتى لا يشوشو على الطفل المؤمن..

مش مطالب تقنعني طبعا .. شكرا .. تعبتك معاي


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (31 ديسمبر 2013)

> استاذ الكتريك انا ما قلت ان هو جد كل سكان الجزيره.. سكانها هم ادرى الناس بانسابهم ومن العدناني ومن القحطاني
> خصوصا ان سالفة  ا لا نساب مش سبهلهله عند سكان الجزيره .. اعطيتك معلومه عشان تاخذها بعين الاعتبار فقط..
> 
> 
> ...


هي ساره كانت مؤمنه يا استاذ؟


> د لو اتسعت دائرة - مساحة الاقتباس -التى تفضلتى بنقلها من مداخلتى لتأتى عباراتى كاملة وفى سياقها . حتى لاتبدو لبعضهم بصورة تغيير معانيها .
> كل ما قلته أن لنا أن نستنتج صورة إسماعيل مازحاً وهو فى حقبة الteenager [ إسم حقبة من نضوج الشبان]- بينما الحفل هو حفل الاحتفاء ب فطام الطفل إسحق .. فى أحسن الاحوال يكون عمر إسحق هنا 3 سنوات - وعمر اسماعيل يتجاوز 17 سنة ..و قلت ان هذه الاعتبارات مع خلفية الاوضاع المتأزمة بين الوالدتين



قراات في موقع تكلا ان عمره 13 اشلون صار 17؟ 
واحد عمره 17 سنه يغار من ابو 3 سنين؟
اوك يغار ويضرب وينطرد.. لكن حضرتك قلت ان عمل حاجه تعفف عنها الكتاب.. ودي الوقت فهمت منك ان ده استنتاج منك وربط منك بين البديهيات وان كيف غضبت ساره غضب فضيع

اعطني جواب سؤالين .. واقلك على تعليقي الاخير.. لان زي ما قلت انا عايزه افهم تبريراتكم وتفسيركم واعتقد ان قلتم كل شيء


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (31 ديسمبر 2013)

> بيحصل ان زوجة تقول لزوجها ( يا أنا يا أمك فى البيت )
> أمك !!!! ...فا بالنا بالضُرة ؟!!
> خاصة لو نظرنا الى القصة فى ( سياقها التاريخى ) ... وأن الضُرة هنا جارية
> وجابت له ( الواد ) آآآنى أوم الواد ...آآآنى معايا الواااد ... زغرطى ياخالة حفيظة




في اختراع اسمه بيتين منفصلين.. لابعادهما عن بعض.. في اختراع اسمه طلاق..
نتكلم عن نبي مو حيا الله شخص
لكن انا فهمت من هنا كانت ساره ترسم تاخذ طفل منه..
واضح ما كان في تشريعات وبالتالي كان لازم رب البيت يتصرف.. ددي وجهة نظري



> بالنسبة للوااد ... شاف أن أبوه خلف أخ من أم تانية والأم التانية ست الدار و( لا فيش غيرها هنا سِت )
> طبيعى ( نفس بشرية ) يحس بغيرة .... بتحصل فى كل البيوت
> يهزر معاه هزار عنيف ... يضربه كدة من تحت لتحت .. يغتت عليه
> مش مستاهلة اننا نحملها أكثر مما تحتمل


اي تحصل.. ما بتحصل ان الاب يطرد ابنه لمجرد انه مزح او سخر
مافي اب تهون عليه فلذة كبده ويتخلص منه
التبرير اللي انا فهمت من ردود الاعضاء ان مو سخريه فقط.. لكن والدته عابدة اوثان وماكانت لاهي ولا ابنها مؤهلين لان يأمنو! ..وجودهم يشوشر على طفل فكل الاحوال لازم تطرد..



> > ست البيت قالت لراجل البيت يا أنا يا هى ... الراجل شيخ كبير وقلبه متعلق بأبنه البكرى
> > لكن ربنا خفف عنه وواساه ( نفس القصة الموجودة فى التاريخ الأسلامى
> 
> 
> ...


​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (31 ديسمبر 2013)

عايزه اسال سؤال على هامش استفساري
هل سيدة ساره عاقبت هاجره بثقب اذن وختانها؟
كلام ده موجود في كتاب المقدس؟


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (31 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> عايزه اسال سؤال على هامش استفساري
> هل سيدة ساره عاقبت هاجره بثقب اذن وختانها؟
> كلام ده موجود في كتاب المقدس؟



هذا الكلام خطاء وغير موجود فى الكتاب 
المقدس .


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (31 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> هذا الكلام خطاء وغير موجود فى الكتاب
> المقدس .




توقعت 

شكرا استاذ


----------



## EMad Thaabet (31 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *ما ابيع راسي في مضاريب السوق مثل غيري*



 

 فى البداية اهنئك على كلماتك الرائعة والذى ذاد روعتهاا هيى الهجة :16_14_21::flowers::flowers:

ناتى للموضوع 

والموضوع حصل كالتالى


 [FONT=&quot](1)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] سارة لا تثق فى وعود الله[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]1[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وَأَمَّا سَارَايُ امْرَأَةُ أَبْرَامَ فَلَمْ تَلِدْ لَهُ. وَكَانَتْ لَهَا جَارِيَةٌ مِصْرِيَّةٌ اسْمُهَا هَاجَرُ، 2فَقَالَتْ سَارَايُ لأَبْرَامَ: «هُوَذَا الرَّبُّ قَدْ أَمْسَكَنِي عَنِ الْوِلاَدَةِ. ادْخُلْ عَلَى جَارِيَتِي لَعَلِّي أُرْزَقُ مِنْهَا بَنِينَ». فَسَمِعَ أَبْرَامُ لِقَوْلِ سَارَايَ. 3فَأَخَذَتْ سَارَايُ امْرَأَةُ أَبْرَامَ هَاجَرَ الْمِصْرِيَّةَ جَارِيَتَهَا، (تكوين 3:1:16)[/FONT]
 

(2)هاجر تخطىء وتسىء لمن اكرمها


[FONT=&quot]4[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فَدَخَلَ عَلَى هَاجَرَ فَحَبِلَتْ. وَلَمَّا رَأَتْ أَنَّهَا حَبِلَتْ صَغُرَتْ مَوْلاَتُهَا فِي عَيْنَيْهَا. (تكوين 4:16)


(3) سارة تحمل الضلم الذى وقع عليها لسيدنا ابراهيم


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]5[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فَقَالَتْ سَارَايُ لأَبْرَامَ: «ظُلْمِي عَلَيْكَ! أَنَا دَفَعْتُ جَارِيَتِي إِلَى حِضْنِكَ، فَلَمَّا رَأَتْ أَنَّهَا حَبِلَتْ صَغُرْتُ فِي عَيْنَيْهَا. يَقْضِي الرَّبُّ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكَ»(تكوين 5:16)


(4) سيدنا ابراهيم يدفع الجاريه الى سارة 


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]6[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فَقَالَ أَبْرَامُ لِسَارَايَ: «هُوَذَا جَارِيَتُكِ فِي يَدِكِ. افْعَلِي بِهَا مَا يَحْسُنُ فِي عَيْنَيْكِ»(تكوين 6:16)


(5)سارة تذل هاجر فتهرب


[/FONT]  [FONT=&quot] فَأَذَلَّتْهَا سَارَايُ، فَهَرَبَتْ مِنْ وَجْهِهَا.[/FONT][FONT=&quot](تكوين 6:16)[/FONT]
 

 (6) الله افتقد هاجر رغم خطئها واسائتها لمن اكرمها


 [FONT=&quot]7[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فَوَجَدَهَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى عَيْنِ الْمَاءِ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ، عَلَى الْعَيْنِ الَّتِي فِي طَرِيقِ شُورَ. [/FONT][FONT=&quot](تكوين 7:16)[/FONT]
 

 [FONT=&quot](7) الملاك يامر هاجر بالخضوع الى مولاتها لانها هى من اسأءت الى سيدتها
[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]9[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فَقَالَ لَهَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ: «ارْجِعِي إِلَى مَوْلاَتِكِ وَاخْضَعِي تَحْتَ يَدَيْهَا». [/FONT][FONT=&quot](تكوين 9:16)[/FONT]


 (8) الرب يسمع مزلتة هاجر



   [FONT=&quot]11[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وَقَالَ لَهَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ: «هَا أَنْتِ حُبْلَى، فَتَلِدِينَ ابْنًا وَتَدْعِينَ اسْمَهُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ سَمِعَ لِمَذَلَّتِكِ.[/FONT][FONT=&quot](تكوين 11:16)[/FONT]
 

 (9) الرب يفتقد سارة ويحقق وعده



 [FONT=&quot]1[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وَافْتَقَدَ الرَّبُّ سَارَةَ كَمَا قَالَ، وَفَعَلَ الرَّبُّ لِسَارَةَ كَمَا تَكَلَّمَ. 2فَحَبِلَتْ سَارَةُ وَوَلَدَتْ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ ابْنًا فِي شَيْخُوخَتِهِ، فِي الْوَقْتِ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمَ اللهُ عَنْهُ.(تكوين 2:1:21)

(10)بداءت المشاكل تصدر من الصغار بتقليد الكباروسارة تطلب بطرد هاجروابنها


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]9[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وَرَأَتْ سَارَةُ ابْنَ هَاجَرَ الْمِصْرِيَّةِ الَّذِي وَلَدَتْهُ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ يَمْزَحُ، 10فَقَالَتْ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ: «اطْرُدْ هذِهِ الْجَارِيَةَ وَابْنَهَا، لأَنَّ ابْنَ هذِهِ الْجَارِيَةِ لاَ يَرِثُ مَعَ ابْنِي إِسْحَاقَ». (تكوين 10:9:21)

[/FONT]
(11) الامر صعب على ابراهيم لانة ابنه ( تزكرى كلامك تقولى فلذة كبدة ...كيف يطردة!!؟)


   [FONT=&quot]11[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فَقَبُحَ الْكَلاَمُ جِدًّا فِي عَيْنَيْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِسَبَبِ ابْنِهِ. (تكوين 11:21)[/FONT]
 


 [FONT=&quot](12)الرب يعد ابراهيم بالحفاظ على اسماعيل وسيقيم له نسل
[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot] 12فَقَالَ اللهُ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ: «لاَ يَقْبُحُ فِي عَيْنَيْكَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْغُلاَمِ وَمِنْ أَجْلِ جَارِيَتِكَ. فِي كُلِّ مَا تَقُولُ لَكَ سَارَةُ اسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِهَا، لأَنَّهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ يُدْعَى لَكَ نَسْلٌ. 13وَابْنُ الْجَارِيَةِ أَيْضًا سَأَجْعَلُهُ أُمَّةً لأَنَّهُ نَسْلُكَ».(تكوين 13:12:21)

فسيكون من اسحاق نسل(اى الانبياء)

وسيحفظ الله اسماعيل وسيقيم له امه كثيرة


[/FONT]
 (13)ابراهيم يثق فى وعد الله بحفظ اسماعيل يقبل ابتعاد ابنة عنه

  [FONT=&quot]14[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فَبَكَّرَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ صَبَاحًا وَأَخَذَ خُبْزًا وَقِرْبَةَ مَاءٍ وَأَعْطَاهُمَا لِهَاجَرَ، وَاضِعًا إِيَّاهُمَا عَلَى كَتِفِهَا، وَالْوَلَدَ، وَصَرَفَهَا.(تكوين 14:21)
[/FONT]
 




هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> لاني اعتقد ان الله ممكن يطلع نبي من اب كافر وام كافره وبيئه كافره.. ماعتقد ان شيئ يعيق ارادته لان الله قادر على حفظه
> مش مطالب تقنعني طبعا .. شكرا .. تعبتك معاي




الله قادر على كل شىء لكن اعطىء الانسان حرية الاختيار ... 

وكما قلتى الله قادر على حفظة ولذالك فعل ذالك وحفظ اسحاق.. واقام للاسماعيل امه كثيرة

الحكمة من الطرد هى منع كثرة المشاكل التى بدأت منذ الصغر ان كانوا لم يستطيعوا المعايشه فى سلام فى البداية ما بالك حين يكون لكل زوجة ابن يدافع عن امة ضد الزوجة الاخرى :closedeye!!

 وابراهيم وثق فى وعد الرب فى الحفاظ على ابنة اسماعيل وهاجر ولن يخطىء مرة اخرى ولا يثق فى وعد الله 

وان الله سيحفظ اسماعيل وسيقيم له امه فكيف يخاف ابراهيم بعد وعد الله لابنه؟؟!!

 والله راىء ان الافضل الفصل بينهما

مدام سالتى مطالبين باقناعك 

   تحياتى لك :16_14_21::16_14_21:


----------



## ElectericCurrent (31 ديسمبر 2013)

-*1 ]    أعمارأبطال القصة  *​+إبينا إبراهيم  كان  عمره  86  سنة شمسية   يوم  مولد إسمعيل  - *( التكوين الاصحاح16 الايه 16)*.
+ أبراهيم كان اتم 99 سنة واسمعيل اتم 13  سنة  حين أتموا   فريضة الختان *( التكوين اصحاح17 الايه 24و25*)-و*لم يكن اسحق   قد ولد  بعد.*
+  كان ابراهيم قد أتم   100 سنة شمسية حين  ولد   له إسحق *( التكوين  اصحاح 21الايه 5)*
+ الوليمة العظيمة - التى مزح فيها اسمعيل - المزاح الذى قصم ظهر البعير وعجل بالنهاية - كانت  وليمة * فطام الطفل الرضيع اسحق* *(التكوين الاصحاح21الايه8)*
+ الفطام   يتم  *عند أهل الكتاب* فى آواخر العام الثالث للمولود ذكراً     كان  أم  أنثي .

*المصدر* :   نصوص الكتاب  المقدس شخصياً
وموقع الانبا تكلا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*-[2]-  الايمان   وايمان أبطال القصة *​1-* أبينا إبراهيم فى الفكر الكتابي *: هو  بطل الايمان - الذى  آمن واثقاً   فى كل ما قال  الله   له عنه - حتى مالا  يقبله  فكر الناس فى ذلك الزمان .. وربما  ما لا تقبله نفوسهم ولا وجدانهم  ..كترك الاهل والآوطان - والهجرة من الأوطان الاصلية  الى المجهول طلبا للعبادة فى عمقها وحريتها وتوجهها الى الله وحده دون غيره\ هو الرجل الذى صدق من الله عن الله انه  يقيم ويحيي الموتى دون ان يشترط ان  يري عيانا نموزجا او محاكاه  لكى يطمئن قلبه.\ هو الذى آمن   بالله  القادر ان يهبه نسلا  من بعد انهيار بدنه وبدن سارة....فحسب الله له ذلك براً... فهو رمزاً فى عقيدتنا لاذعان الارادة ..وخضوع الذهن طواعيةً.. للمبادئ الايمانية .. والوثوق  والإيقان باقول الله كما هى وباعلانات الله كما هى ...مهما ظن الناس كونها غريبة غير مآلوفة .
بالايمان ابراهيم  لما دعى أطاع ...وهو لا يعرف إلى أين !!؟؟  عبرانين اصحاح11والايه8
 اعلن الله   له :  أن الله  واحد وحيد ..: علّى قدير مالك السموات والارض بار وقدوس..وقادر على كل شئ.
2-* أمنا سارة  في الفكر الكتابي* : هى شريكة حياة  إبراهيم منذ   شبابه المبكر. آمنت بمعتقداته . 
قرينته التى قدمها الكتاب    كإنسانة بارة تقية مطيعة لزوجها خاضعة له تعتبر زوجها  بجدية شديدة- بكونه سيدها -حتى بينها وبين نفسها -فى سريرتها الذاتية.
إلا أنها نظرا لطول المدة إعتراها الضعف والوهن فى الثقة - والقلق والتوتر مع تسرب الشباب والعمر والصحة ..
وشغلت نفسها   بكيفية تحقيق الوعد - بطرق غير تقليدية  مبتكرة...
ضعف ايمانها ::يعنى ضعف ثقتها وحماسها وثباتها .. وليس تغييرها لعقيدتها .. ولا لدينها.

* -[3]-الطرد والمطرودين​*تعجبنى   مشاركتك:" ما بتحصل ان الاب يطرد ابنه لمجرد انه مزح او سخر
مافي اب تهون عليه فلذة كبده ويتخلص منه
التبرير اللي انا فهمت من ردود الاعضاء ان مو سخريه فقط.. لكن والدته عابدة اوثان وماكانت لاهي ولا ابنها مؤهلين لان يأمنو! ..وجودهم يشوشر على طفل فكل الاحوال لازم تطرد..
كما إعجبنى مشاركة الاخ عماد :"الحكمة من الطرد هى منع كثرة المشاكل التى بدأت منذ الصغر ان كانوا لم يستطيعوا المعايشه فى سلام فى البداية ما بالك حين يكون لكل زوجة ابن يدافع عن امة ضد الزوجة الاخرى !!" انتهى الاقتباس
-كانا مطالبين بالايمان بعقيدة ابينا ابراهيم والايقان    بفكره   والتخلق باخلاق  الايمان. 

فضلا عن اننى اتصور اننى اوضحت عبر اكثر من مشاركة وجهة نظر الفكر الكتابي المسيحى 
 -[4]-  السلالة  و الانساب    فى  ( المجتمعات  العرفية ) ...
مع تقديري واحتراماتى  * انا لم أقل   الا  انها محتاجة   إلى أدلة ومستندات  من مصادر موثوقة  ومستقلةأو محايدة: ومراجعات  بناءاً  على  أدلة *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يناير 2014)

> هيفاء الهاشمي قال:
> 
> 
> > اي تحصل.. ما بتحصل ان الاب يطرد ابنه لمجرد انه مزح او سخر
> > *مافي اب تهون عليه فلذة كبده ويتخلص منه*​





> *[FONT=&quot]هو فلذة كَبِده فى الكتاب المقدس ( بس ) ومش نفس الفلذة فى القرآن ؟!*​





> ​ *[FONT=&quot](( رَّبَّنَآ إِنَّيۤ أَسْكَنتُ مِن ذُرِّيَّتِي بِوَادٍ غَيْرِ ذِي زَرْعٍ عِندَ بَيْتِكَ ٱلْمُحَرَّمِ*​





> *[FONT=&quot] ))*​





> ​ *[FONT=&quot](( قَالَ يٰبُنَيَّ إِنِّيۤ أَرَىٰ فِي ٱلْمَنَامِ أَنِّي أَذْبَحُكَ ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> يا هيوووف .... أنتى خلطتى ما بين ( الوحى )  والتصرف البشرى الصِرف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى حصل بين سارة وهاجر وبين الأولاد ( تصرفات بشرية ) عااادية جداً بتحصل بين البشر كل يوم
> وقابلة للشروحات والتأويلات والتأمل والأستنتاجات
> لكن
> ...





> [/FONT]





> [/FONT]





> [/FONT]


----------



## EMad Thaabet (1 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> > *[FONT=&quot]خروج هاجر وأبنها دة ( وحى )*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يناير 2014)

EMad Thaabet قال:


> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > مع احترامى لك اخى واستاذى عبود
> ...





EMad Thaabet قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]انا كنت بارد على أستنكار كيف يُخرج أبنه و ( فلذة كبده ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الخروج وارد عند السائلة بنص قطعى الثبوت والدلالة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلا يوجد فيه مُزايدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ولذلك ردى كان عن ( الأستنكار ) الوارد فقط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والأجابات المسيحية قد أستوفت حقها تمام الأستيفاء [/FONT]*​





EMad Thaabet قال:


> [/FONT]


----------



## هشام المهندس (1 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> EMad Thaabet قال:
> 
> 
> > *[FONT=&quot]أنت خرجت بمشاركتى عن سياقها تماماً ..!!!*​
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> EMad Thaabet قال:
> 
> 
> > ​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الخروج وارد عند السائلة بنص قطعى الثبوت والدلالة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلا يوجد فيه مُزايدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]


----------



## EMad Thaabet (1 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> EMad Thaabet قال:
> 
> 
> > *[FONT=&quot]أنت خرجت بمشاركتى عن سياقها تماماً ..!!!*​
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يناير 2014)

EMad Thaabet قال:


> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > اعتذر لك استاذ عبود:new8:
> ...





EMad Thaabet قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة مع كونى ( عامل مُشترك ) بين الثقافات واللهجات هنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا أثق كل الثقة أن هيفاء لا تقصد أى أساءة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل هى حريصة جداً على محبة جميييييع الأعضاء هنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإلا ماكانت تطلب منى التدخل لتوضيح الأمر [/FONT]*​ ​





EMad Thaabet قال:


> [/FONT]


----------



## أَمَة (2 يناير 2014)

هيفاء يا ابنتي الحبيبة
انا وعدتك بالكتابة ولم انكس بوعدي ولكن المرض هو الذي نكسني.

بإذن الرب سيكون لي مشاركة قريبة.


----------



## peace_86 (2 يناير 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> لن تنطلي على الله.. هو وعدها هي مش غيرها قال لها نسلك.. ولو رمت الف جاريه في حضن زوجها.. لن يصبح الاطفال من نسلها
> وسوا ضعفت ام لم تضعف اكيد كانت تعرف الحقيقه هذه لان نبوه مش بالعافيه ومش بالتحايل!
> 
> مو بالعافيه برضو ..اسماعيل مش نبي خلصنا نقطه على السطر
> ...


 
*مرحبا أختي هيفاء..*
*معليه إني أكتبلك سريع سريع.. فاعذريني على الأخطاء الإملائية لو وجد.. واعذريني لو اني كررت الإجابات لأني ماقريت كل الإجابات..*
*بس أبغي أقول نقطة معينة انتي يمكن مانتبهتي لها..*

*أول شي القصص والأحداث المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس لو قرأتيها في سفر التكوين..*
*راح تلاقي إن معظم الشخصيات تعرضوا لمواقف مشابهة..*

*مثلاً زي ماحصل مع أبناء إسحاق.. يعقوب وعيسو*
*وزي ماحصل مع أبناء يعقوب ..*
*وزي ماحصل حتى مع الزوجات.. زي راحيل وليئة وغيرهم كثير..*

*فلو قسيتي الموضوع ككل .. يعني أخذتي جمييييع شخصيات الكتاب المقدس في العهد القديم وبالذات سفر التكوين..*
*راح يكون عندك موقف أبونا إبراهيم مع زوجاته سارة وهاجر موقف مألوف لأنه حصل وتكرر سواءاً قبل أو بعد.*

*انتي لو كملتي الإصحاحات وقرأتي بقية السفر.. راح تقولين نفس الكلام عن أولاد إسحاق (يعقوب وعيسو)*
*وتقولين: ليش اسحاق أعطى البركة ليعقوب بدل عيسو؟؟ مش عيسو هو البكر؟؟؟*

*لكن الفكرة إن موضوع إسماعيل وإسحاق هو حاسس جداً عند أخوتنا المسلمين..*

*الكتاب المقدس يقول ان كلهم أخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله .. كلهم بلا إستثناء عدا سيدنا المسيح*

*إنتي لو اعترضتي على موقف أبونا إبراهيم من إبنه إسماعيل فأنتي راحج تعترضي على جميع الشخصيات..*
*حصلت أخطاء .. وهذا دليل أن الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب صادق غير محرف لأنه ذكروا أخطاءهم الشخصية.*
*لو كان محرف لخبأوا أخطاء الانبياء حتى يطلعوا بصورة أحسن!!..*

*خذي الموضوع من جانب ثاني .. مش بجانب إسلامي..*
*وتذكري أن المسيحيين واليهود هم أدرى بكتابهم وأنبياءهم*
*هم أدرى بهم وكتبهم هي اللي تقرر لو فلان معصوم ولا لا..*

*أتمنى تكون الفكرة واضحة*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (3 يناير 2014)

حياكم كلكم.. وكل عام وانتو بخير .. اشكر كل شخص تعنى وكتب رد في الموضوع
دي خلاصة ردودكم... 
 سارة لا تثق فى وعود الله وتزوج جاريتها ابراهيم
هاجر تخطىء وتسىء لمن اكرمها
ساره بعد حمل هاجر تلومه على الظلم اللي وقع عليها
 سيدنا ابراهيم يدفع الجاريه الى سارة 
سارة تذل هاجر فتهرب
هاجر طردت نفسها بنفسها وهربت من ظلم ساره لكن الله امرها بالرجوع والخضوع لساره
ومع استمرار المشاكل طلبت ساره بطرد هاجر وابنها حتى لايرث مع ابنها .. ومستوى الجاريه الروحي والاجتماعي الغير شرعي والاخلاقي بسبب قلة ادب ابنها المراهق وسخريته من اخوه الصغير 
 يمنعهما من التواجد في مكان واحد مع طفل الموعود
احتقار هاجر= تكبر بلغ الى حد لعن سارره زي ماقال لي خادم
ومزح اسماعيل= مزح عن .. يعني سخرر من الطفل االصغير  زي ما قال لي الكتريك
وعشان كذا تم تصريف حتى ابناء زوجة ابراهيم الاخيره..
وعلى كلام الكتريك لو علم الله بهما خيرا لما طردا..

هل كده فهمت؟


----------



## EMad Thaabet (3 يناير 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> حياكم كلكم.. وكل عام وانتو بخير .. اشكر كل شخص تعنى وكتب رد في الموضوع
> دي خلاصة ردودكم...
> سارة لا تثق فى وعود الله وتزوج جاريتها ابراهيم
> هاجر تخطىء وتسىء لمن اكرمها
> ...



اولا ماذا تقصدين بغير شرعى ؟؟!!

ثانيا

 نسيتى ان المشاكل ستزيد وتستمر كلما كبر الاولاد وهذا يحصل فى اى اسرة بها زوجتان واطفال ...

واهمهم وهو ان الله سيحافظ على الصبى وهذا ما حدث فعلا

وثقة ابراهيم فى وعد الله
..............

بس انا عايز اشوف القصة كانت يجب ان تاخذ اى اتجاه من وجهة نظرك ؟؟

يعنى الحل من وجهة نظرك الشخصية


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (3 يناير 2014)

EMad Thaabet قال:


> اولا ماذا تقصدين بغير شرعى ؟؟!!
> 
> ثانيا
> 
> ...



يعني تم بمشورة البشر.. مش الموعود بيه

..
وجهة نظري انا؟ انا جيت افهم بتاعتكم؟ او بالاحرى قرات رايكم في القصه كمسيحين


----------



## EMad Thaabet (3 يناير 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> يعني تم بمشورة البشر.. مش الموعود بيه
> 
> ..
> وجهة نظري انا؟ انا جيت افهم بتاعتكم؟ او بالاحرى قرات رايكم في القصه كمسيحين



ايوه عشان نلخص كل داا اعتراضك اية فى القصه الموجودة عندنا ؟!!


----------



## fredyyy (3 يناير 2014)

*الخطة الإلهية تتضح لنا في هذه الآية *
التكوين 22 : 2 
فقال: «خذ *ابنك* وحيدك الذي تحبه *اسحاق* 
واذهب الى ارض المريا *واصعده هناك محرقة* على احد الجبال الذي اقول لك».
​*لو كان إسماعيل يصلح لهذا العمل ... لما سمح الله بتنحه عن المشهد *

*لكن الله قال ( إبنك .... إسحق ) *

*الموضوع أكبر من طرد من عدمه *

*الموضوع يخص الفداء بالدرجة الأولى ( كبش عوضًا عن إسحق ) *

*الذي أطاع حتى قبول الموت *


.


----------



## أَمَة (4 يناير 2014)

عزيزتي هيفاء

يؤسفني ما عانيتيه في هذا الموضوع، ومرده أن المشاركات كانت كثيرة ومن اكثر من عضو، كل منهم عالج جوانب مختلفة من القصة مما شتتك عن السؤال الأصلي واضطرك الى ملاحقة كل معلومة جديدة للتعليق عليها والسؤال عنها.

لن اعلق على كل ما جاء، إنما على السؤال الأهم الذي ظهر في مداخلاتك وهو أنك *تريدين معرفة حكمة الله* في طلبه من إبراهيم بأن يفعل ما طلبته سارة وهو طرد هاجر.
 
تعليق صغير قبل مداخلتي على سؤالك. منذ متى يناقش المخلوق حكمة الخالق؟ إلا إذا كان لديه شك بهذا الخالق، أو بالمكتوب.
 
ومع ذلك، فقد تم الرد على سؤالك في هذه المشاركة    #*20* بكل شفافية ووضوح. وهذا لا يمنع ان اكتب الرد بطريقتي. 
 
الله إذا وعد لا يخلف بوعده والإيمان الصحيح هو أن يصدق المؤمن وعود الله وينتظرها، ولا أن يستغربها ويستهجنها لأنه لم يستوعبها بسبب أنها فوق مدارك عقله البشري. سأشرح بمثلين مضادين.
 
المثل الأول: السيدة مريم العذراء. 
عندما ظهر الملاك جبرائيل الي السيدة العذراء وقال لها:
 
31. وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ.
32. هَذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيماً وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ

قالت مريم للملاك: «كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هَذَا وَأَنَا لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ رَجُلاً؟»

شرح لها الملاك [ولن اطيل عليك بالآيات] واكتفي بالآية التي فيها خلاصة قدرة الرب:
 
37. لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ شَيْءٌ غَيْرَ مُمْكِنٍ لَدَى اللهِ».
 
وفي الحال ردت مريم قائلة: «هُوَذَا أَنَا أَمَةُ الرَّبِّ. لِيَكُنْ لِي كَقَوْلِكَ». 

مريم العذراء آمنت بما قيل لها من قبل الرب بالرغم ان ما قيل لها هو ضد العقل والمنطق وطبيعة الحمل التي نعرفه. لذلك استحقت التطويب يوم زارت قريبتها اليصابات بعد بشارة الملاك، إذ قالت لها اليصابات:

 45. *فَطُوبَى لِلَّتِي* آمَنَتْ أَنْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ لَهَا مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ».

المثل الثاني: سارة زوجة إبراهيم. ضحكت عندما سمعت كلام الوعد من الملائكة بسبب شيخوختها.

واحدة صدق وأمنت بأنها تحمل من غير زرع بشري، والثاني ضحكت ولم تصدق بأنها تحمل بعد مرور سنين الخصب.

في طاعة مريم تحقق وعد الرب بولادة المخلص، وفي ضحك سارة بدلت وعد الرب بخطتها فكانت ولادة إبن الجارية وليس إبن الوعد، فكانت العواقب وخيمة.

لقد أحسن الإبن *خادم البتول* في كل ما جاء في مشاركته هذه #*55*  في وصف مجريات الأحداث، وخصوصا في تلخيصها على أنها *عواقب* خطة البشر التي لا يباركها الرب. يا ريت تعيدين قراءتها.

إذن، الموضوع ليس له علاقة بورثة المال ولا منافسة على الورث، ولا بسرقة النبوة ولا حتى بتصحيح غلطة سارة لأن الولد من الجارية جاء واصبح واقع، *والله لم يميته لكي يصحح خطأ* سارة بل باركه، لأن إلهنا اله محبة وليس إله انتقام. ولكن هذه البركة التي بارك بها اسماعيل كانت للحياة وللدنيا وليس مثل *بركة* وعده لإبراهيم في *إسحاق الذي كان للخلاص والحياة الأبدية لأن من نسله سيأتي المسيح المخلص.* 

عمل الرب إذن كان تأديبا لغلط الإثنين سارة وابراهيم أيضا لأن إيمانه ضعف هو الآخر أمام طلب سارة بأن ينجب من الجارية و سمع وعمل بمشورتها.

----------
سبق وقلتُ اني لن اعلق على غير سؤالك الأساسي، ولكن لم استطع التغاضي عن قولك التالي لأن له علاقة بصلب الموضوع:

مادام اسماعيل يمثل العبوديه والحرف الناموس؟
مو كان من باب الاولى يقعد مع اهله؟
عشان يؤمن مثلهم؟
ام هو مقدر ومكتوب له ان يكون رمز للعبوديه والشكليات؟ 


 
الله يعلم المستقبل ويعلم ان اسماعيل لن يؤمن  مثلهم. الله لا يُقَدِّر ولا يكتب على الناس من يؤمن ومن لا يؤمن فهذا يجعله إلها ظالما. الله يعلم ما لا نعلمه نحن المحدودين بما حولنا فقط. ليس عند الله ماضي ولا حاضر أو مستقبل بل أبدية لا بداية لها ولا نهاية. هو خلق الزمن من أجل الإنسان، والزمن امامه دائم الحضور بماضيه ومستقبله.تخيليه كشرفة يمكنك من خلالها رؤية الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل بكل ما فيه من أحداث تحدث معا في آن واحد.

 وأيضا كلامك التالي له علاقة بصلب الموضوع، لأنك تعالجين القصة بمبدأ البشر وليس بحكمة الله ومفهوم الله.

تتكلم وكأن هاجر عنزه وجابت تيس.. وليس كونها بني ادمه وام لطفلل.. يعني ايه تسريحها لتعود الى اهلها؟ هل افهم من هذا لا حقوق لها وان طفلها ينسب بالتالي تاخذو وتفارق؟ مع انها ضحيه خطط سيدتها

السيد الرب يسوع المسيح قال في متى الأصحاح 10:
 
36. وَأَعْدَاءُ الإِنْسَانِ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ.
37. *مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَباً أَوْ أُمّاً أَكْثَرَ مِنِّي* فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي *وَمَنْ أَحَبَّ ابْناً أَوِ ابْنَةً أَكْثَرَ مِنِّي* فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي
38. وَمَنْ لاَ يَأْخُذُ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعُنِي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي.
 
*تعليق* على العدد 37: المقصود بالمحبة التي تبعد المحب عن الله. كأن يرضى بعمل الخطية ويوافق عليها من أجل من يحبه.

طرد هاجر وابنها اسماعيل كان الصليب الذي توجب على إبراهيم أن يأخذه ليتبع الله ويستحقه. إبراهيم أحب الله لدرجة انه كان مستعدا أن يذبح إبنه اسحق الذي طال انتظاره من أجل الله. ولكن الله كافأه وجعله أب للإباء.

نقطة أخيرة لتوضيح هذا الكلام. لو قرأتِ التوراة (العهد القديم) ستجدين فيها الى جانب النبؤات والتشريع والناموس تاريخ شعب الله كله في سقوطه وقيامه بدون أي تجميل، وستجدين تأديب الله المتكرر لهذا الشعب كلما زاغ عنه، وذلك من أجل أن يجعله مقدسا له ولا يتلوث بمحاكاة العالم الوثني، لأن منه سيأتي المخلص. فقد أراد لشعبه الا يختلط بعبدة الأوثان او يتزوج منهم، فكيف كان لله أن يسمح بهذا الخلط بين إبن المؤمنة وإبن الجارية الوثنية! 

أرجو أن اكون قد لخصت ردود الأخوة المباركين الذين سبقوني بالأسلوب الذي توقعتيه، علما أن ردودنا واجبة علينا ولا نمليها على قلبك وفكر فهذا شأنك ولك مطلق الحرية في قبولها ورفضها.


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 يناير 2014)

بالعكس يا امه انا اللي اثقلت عليهم كثير وبسال كثير كثر خيرهم وما انا بزعلانه من كثرة ردودهم كل واحد حب يقدم اجابه احب اقول له شكرا ما قصرت وشكرا على اجابتك مع اجابة عماد كانت الاوضح


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 يناير 2014)

عايزه ارد اخيرا على سؤال الاستاذ عبود 
سالني مو اسماعيل فلذة ابراهيم في الاسلام؟
قبل ما اجيب على سؤالك
كتبت الف مره اني عايزه افهم وجهة نظر المسيحين
ونصوص كتابهم ماجيت اسالهم او اعترض على امر الله 
والتشابه الوحيد ان ابراهيم امره الله باخذ ابنه وامه الى ارض بعيده
في الاسلام اسماعيل وهاجر غادرو بامر من الله م
في الاسلام ساره ماطردت احد في الاسلام هاجر مؤمنه
في الاسلام ابراهيم فهم حكمة الله من الامر فيما بعد  وتعرف باقي القصه وتكملتها .. فلذة كبدي اضعه تحت تصرف خالقه ان طلب مني ذبحه او حتى تخلي عنه لحكمه يعلمها 

في المسيحيه
ساره طلبت
هاجر غير مؤمنه
اسماعيل وباقي اخوته مستواهم الروحي يعيق وجودهم
مع الطفل المولود
كثرة مشاكلهم بين ضراارييرر


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 يناير 2014)

عايزه اقول واوضح انا مش ناقمه على ابطال القصه.. وساره عليها السلام لها مكانه عاليه وشآن محترم في الاسلام ونؤمن ان الله عوضها صبرها على العقم الطول بان جعلها كافلة الايتام في الجنه الى ان تقوم الساعه..واسحاق نبي الايمان مايكتمل الا اذا امنا بنبوته
ده بس توضيح عشان محدش يفهم اننا عندنا موقف من امنا ساره زوجة خليل الله


----------



## أَمَة (6 يناير 2014)

شكرا لك يا هيفاء على التوضيح.
نحن [أو أقله أتكلم عن نفسي]عارفين وفاهمين ان ليس لديك مشكلة مع أبطال القصة.

كل ما في الأمر أنك تعاطفت مع الموضوع ومع شخصياته بالمنطق والعواطف البشرية البعيدين عن حكمة الرب، الذي يقول في أشعياء النبي الأصحاح 55:


8 . لأَنَّ أَفْكَارِي لَيْسَتْ أَفْكَارَكُمْ وَلاَ طُرُقُكُمْ طُرُقِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.
9. لأَنَّهُ كَمَا عَلَتِ السَّمَاوَاتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ هَكَذَا عَلَتْ طُرُقِي عَنْ طُرُقِكُمْ وَأَفْكَارِي عَنْ أَفْكَارِكُمْ.


كلمة أخيرة، من أجل القارئ الكريم، طلب الله من إبراهيم لم يكن محاباة لسارة، إنما لأن طلب سارة كان موافقا لمشيئة الرب وخطته.


بدون أي إحراج أو تجريح القصة من الناحية الإسلامية لا تعنينا كمسيحيين، والكلام عنها خارج تخصص قسم الأسئلة.

إسمحي لي بغلق الموضوع بعد إكتفائك بالحد الذي وصلنا اليه، لكي لا يتحول عن مساره الأصلي.


 ورجاء لا تترددي بطرح أي سؤال آخر.


----------

